# I wanna be a Driveler when I grow up!!  #28



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

I finally get to start one, and seth still has not gotten his helmet back.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Good Deal!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

open sesame!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya jumped the gun, number 1 and you forgot the music......... sheesh, you rookies!


No kidding~~~ Someone needs to start a thread about the Driveler thread starting etiquette...


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya jumped the gun, number 1 and you forgot the music......... sheesh, you rookies!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding~~~ Someone needs to start a thread about the Driveler thread starting etiquette...



I was trying to add the video when it got locked. 

I had to jump the gun, because I always miss out.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding~~~ Someone needs to start a thread about the Driveler thread starting etiquette...


 
drivel'r etiquette ??????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

mattech said:


> I had to jump the gun, because I always miss out.



She might buy that garbage but no way we are...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> drivel'r etiquette ??????????



Absolutely!!! How dare him....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe I'll get called into to work Sunday???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe, just maybe I'll get called into to work Sunday???



We can arrange that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We can arrange that..






Hmmmmmmm. . . 



Just remind me to lock up ALL valuables before I leave.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

anything respectable going on in here?


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's some ear bleach...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> anything respectable going on in here?



Nada...


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Here's some ear bleach...



Good song!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe, just maybe I'll get called into to work Sunday???



What time do ya want me to make that call to ya?


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

ok, i'm back. I finally broke down and put the new glass on the Ipad2. My son broke the screen about 5 months ago, and I have had the screen for about four and a half months. wasn't to bad, just had to be a little patience. a heads up to anyone who has an ipad, get some sort of otter-box or something similar to protect it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm thinking about crawfish soup with lortab for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking about crawfish soup with lortab for supper.



Messican Lasagna-no lortab


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking about crawfish soup with lortab for supper.



That is getting frisky without teeths.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is getting frisky without teeths.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Clouding up big time out here in the mines !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clouding up big time out here in the mines !!!



Oh yeah, I forgot. You might wanna get the stuff out of the pits that doesn't do too well submerged...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. You might wanna get the stuff out of the pits that doesn't do too well submerged...





First power failure . . . radar's looking bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is getting frisky without teeths.




I didn't get THAT many pulled. 
Supper was fine, by the way. Just had to eat carefully. VERY carefully.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't get THAT many pulled.
> Supper was fine, by the way. Just had to eat carefully. VERY carefully.



dang bro......guess you won't be eating jerky any time soon...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First power failure . . . radar's looking bad.



Know any linemen?  



rhbama3 said:


> I didn't get THAT many pulled.
> Supper was fine, by the way. Just had to eat carefully. VERY carefully.



Be mindful. You don`t want dry sockets.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Know any linemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Be mindful. You don`t want dry sockets.



I do.  But he used to be a power lineman.  Now he a fishing Lineman.

It is nice to hear the swamp call your name and be able to head out at anytime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Gettin a good light show out here tonight!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking about crawfish soup with lortab for supper.





Jeff C. said:


> Messican Lasagna-no lortab



I had blackened redfish and garlic mashed taters, with a few chilly beer to wash it down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Know any linemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Be mindful. You don`t want dry sockets.






Yeah I do !!!   EMC powers us and I know most all of them too !!!


Had to take my blunger operator to an impound to cut his water supply back on,  STEEP red clay hills, POURING down rain, = pucker factor while driving!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I do.  But he used to be a power lineman.  Now he a fishing Lineman.
> 
> It is nice to hear the swamp call your name and be ablw to head out at anytime.





Amen brother AJ, Amen.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah I do !!!   EMC powers us and I know most all of them too !!!
> 
> 
> Had to take my blunger operator to an impound to cut his water supply back on,  STEEP red clay hills, POURING down rain, = pucker factor while driving!!!



Seriously???  We got NADA here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seriously???  We got NADA here!





We got a FLOOD here for 'bout an hour,  Dawn said nothing, but wind at the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had blackened redfish and garlic mashed taters, with a few chilly beer to wash it down.



 How was it??


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How was it??



It was great.  Don's Seafood and Steakhouse is my favorite place to eat in Baton Rouge.  Scenery was pretty nice too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

speakin of redfish y'all have a pm...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

time for lortab....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> speakin of redfish y'all have a pm...



 I have gotten it yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have gotten it yet.



me neither. I get left off lots of lists, though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time for lortab....



Lori Tab, your new mistress..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have gotten it yet.


Incoming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> speakin of redfish y'all have a pm...





Grrrrrrr, can't see at work . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, can't see at work . . .



Seriously dood, you gotta get that fixed...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It was great.  Don's Seafood and Steakhouse is my favorite place to eat in Baton Rouge.  Scenery was pretty nice too.



Yeah...they've been around for a while!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Good Night Y'all!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lori Tab, your new mistress..
> 
> 
> Incoming.





Night Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lori Tab, your new mistress..
> 
> 
> Incoming.



Lawd, i would have let that shark have the fish, the line, the rod and reel, and run home screaming. 

Lori sez its time for bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

That was kewl Miguel.  Hi all and bye all...it's nighters for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, da sleep monsta done jumped all ova me, still got 6 1/2 hrs to go . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, da sleep monsta done jumped all ova me, still got 6 1/2 hrs to go . . .


I'm out....have fun Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm out....have fun Quack!





Sleep well bro !!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm back, been stawking hotties on FB. 

What exactly does a "tanning consultant" do. I might need to update my resume.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm back, been stawking hotties on FB.
> 
> What exactly does a "tanning consultant" do. I might need to update my resume.






It rubs da lotion on da bodies . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2012)

HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Send the coffee please as I need some to get my rear in gear this morning.  Still got to finish packing so I can hit the road to vacation today.

Looking forward to playing golf with my friends from Missouri, Kentucky and New York again.  Hope everyone has a good day today and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Send the coffee please as I need some to get my rear in gear this morning.  Still got to finish packing so I can hit the road to vacation today.
> 
> Looking forward to playing golf with my friends from Missouri, Kentucky and New York again.  Hope everyone has a good day today and pass it on.



Request. . . . answer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Gonna leave here and attend a safety meeting, who in their right minds schedule a meeting after the employee has worked 12 hrs all night ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

A sleepy boss?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning all...Thirsty Thursday has arrived!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Mornin, drivelers and fellow knuckledraggers.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning/night ya'll !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Mernin folks/Night(Unk) !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Mernin errybuddy. Today's the big day for BOG isn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errybuddy. Today's the big day for BOG isn't it?



OH yeah!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah!!



I wonder if the same hawt chick popped out of his Bach party cake last night? I wonder if he partied so hard that he has a hangover, or did he eat so much he has a bad overhang...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if the same hawt chick popped out of his Bach party cake last night? I wonder if he partied so hard that he has a hangover, or did he eat so much he has a bad overhang...



 Possibly all 3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Possibly all 3



I hope  his beach wedding goes well. He sent me a rehearsal pic in full dress. 



And the escape Limo is da' bomb..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

The mallards are a nice touch! Looks like he's favoring that right leg, musta busted it up purty good in the canoe fiasco.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The mallards are a nice touch! Looks like he's favoring that right leg, musta busted it up purty good in the canoe fiasco.



You noticed that too huh?


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning everybody....

Miguel and JeffC, y'all don't cut a condemned man a bit of slack, do you? Oh well, let him suffer with the rest of us....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody....
> 
> Miguel and JeffC, y'all don't cut a condemned man a bit of slack, do you? Oh well, let him suffer with the rest of us....



Married / Buried, same suit, same results, it's just one you can get out of, one you can't..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope  his beach wedding goes well. He sent me a rehearsal pic in full dress.
> 
> View attachment 676111
> 
> ...





Ya'll notice da HAWT chic on the far left kinda favors our Shuga Plum ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Married / Buried, same suit, same results, it's just one you can get out of, one you can't..





Not necessarily original, BUT would make a classic sig line !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll notice da HAWT chic on the far left kinda favors our Shuga Plum ???


 who's standing behind them??  All ya can see is one sandal-ed foot!

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who's standing behind them??  All ya can see is one sandal-ed foot!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!






It's gotta be Bobbayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah!!



Is it to early to start drinking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to start drinking



No, it's too early to stop..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's gotta be Bobbayyyyyyyy!!!


 Naaawww, that's gotta be "Jeff behind the scenes Raines" 


blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to start drinking


Uuuuuhhh, you do know which thread you're posting that question, right?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope  his beach wedding goes well. He sent me a rehearsal pic in full dress.
> 
> View attachment 676111
> 
> ...



I love how the pics turned out! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to start drinking



You should still be plastered !!! That way you are numb to the effects that are yet to come.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Aight ya'll, da Sandman/ SleepMonsta have whupped me, gotta crash, good day to all my friends !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aight ya'll, da Sandman/ SleepMonsta have whupped me, gotta crash, good day to all my friends !!!



Sleep tight Unk!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aight ya'll, da Sandman/ SleepMonsta have whupped me, gotta crash, good day to all my friends !!!


 sweet dreams!



Jeff C. said:


> Sleep tight Unk!!


 well, what ya doing today?............. oh & check your email!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweet dreams!
> 
> 
> well, what ya doing today?............. oh & check your email!



Nuttin  It was drizzlin earlier, everything is wet, can't mow yet, reservoir is closed on Thursday   

Sumpin will come up!!!


I'll go check


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweet dreams!
> 
> 
> well, what ya doing today?............. oh & check your email!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

morning, people...
I will now attempt to drink a cup of coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, people...
> I will now attempt to drink a cup of coffee.


 check your email too...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check your email too...........




I forwarded it to Bubbette.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I forwarded it to Bubbette.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

We'll that thread went BOOM


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

Moanin peoples!


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin peoples!


Morning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> We'll that thread went BOOM



which one?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> We'll that thread went BOOM





fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin peoples!





kracker said:


> Morning!





rhbama3 said:


> which one?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> which one?



The one about the English language that got racist and someone mentioned that they were surprised to learn that Quack wasn't a chick


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The one about the English language that got racist and someone mentioned that they were surprised to learn that Quack wasn't a chick


dang, I *JUST* read that................. mods on da job!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning![/QUOTE
> 
> So, Kracker and Keebs, you ready for the weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

I would rather be fishing


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> kracker said:
> 
> 
> > Morning![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

7:30


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 7:30



You're in the wrong thread


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> kracker said:
> 
> 
> > Morning![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> fitfabandfree said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, sho am. Another exciting weekend of intrawebs and Western channel.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 7:30


 I'll be pray............uuuuhhhh, toasting you, yeah, that's it, toasting!
seriously, it's not too late, even at 7:29............ just sayin........


kracker said:


> What's on everybody  elses agenda?


 I may be picking figs...........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Taking a lortab and go drive around town.


 I thought you got percocet? no, nevermind, I remember you saying "Lori said it's time for bed"......... carry on...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kracker said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a lortab and go drive around town.
> ...


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Shotgun!!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought you got percocet? no, nevermind, I remember you saying "Lori said it's time for bed"......... carry on...........



We had some leftover Percocet in the cabinet and i got a scrip for the Lortab. 
Believe it or not, despite looking like a chipmunk, i really am not having too much pain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Shotgun!!
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> kracker said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a lortab and go drive around town.
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Fresh grilled grouper .........yummy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Y'all better come and get me...







rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, right. Like i want to spend all day listening to you two scream like little girls when i run a redlight.



I'm used to to it.... MizT drive's often


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Fresh grilled grouper .........yummy!



 Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We had some leftover Percocet in the cabinet and i got a scrip for the Lortab.
> Believe it or not, despite looking like a chipmunk, i really am not having too much pain.


 Pics? just kidding, glad you're doing ok!


rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, right. Like i want to spend all day listening to you two scream like little girls when i run a redlight.





fitfabandfree said:


> Ummm... sounds like fun?


 he don't need much encouragement!


Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm hungry!!


 MUD? that you?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check your email too...........



Mine doesn't have anything in it!


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Fried pork chops, rice and gravy, sliced maters, biscuits and sweet tea for dinner. I think I can get by on this.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Moanin peoples!



Woo Hoo...triple F is in da house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Pics? just kidding, glad you're doing ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I gotta pickup his slack here  might as well have his appetite


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mine doesn't have anything in it!


 you sure????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fried pork chops, rice and gravy, sliced maters, biscuits and sweet tea for dinner. I think I can get by on this.


droooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure????



Well no...guess I'd better go look again!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well no...guess I'd better go look again!


 well?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhhh...there it was!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fried pork chops, rice and gravy, sliced maters, biscuits and sweet tea for dinner. I think I can get by on this.





Keebs said:


> droooooooooooooooooooool



X2


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhhh...there it was!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

1 or 2 olives? Anyone seen my old blue chair?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Here ya go blood:

By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.*

*- Socrates*



I was married by a judge. I should have asked for a jury.

*- Groucho Marx*



My wife has a slight impediment in her speech. Every now and then she stops to breathe.

*- Jimmy Durante*


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 or 2 olives? Anyone seen my old blue chair?


uuuhhhh..................... 


Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go blood:
> 
> By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.*
> 
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...triple F is in da house!



Yeah baby!  How ya doing Bonesy??!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 or 2 olives? Anyone seen my old blue chair?



Howdy neighbor!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

good day fff  

my my the drivolees are having a good day.  

Grilled hoop sharp cheddar sammie with fresh mater.   ummmummmgood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

y





boneboy96 said:


> Woo Hoo...triple F is in da house!



Boneboy too!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> 1 or 2 olives? Anyone seen my old blue chair?



2, IMHO!!



Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh.....................



Got one for bama too:

My luck is so bad that if I bought a cemetery, people would stop dying.

*- Rodney Dangerfield*






fitfabandfree said:


> Howdy neighbor!



Well, Hello there ff&ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one for bama too:
> 
> My luck is so bad that if I bought a cemetery, people would stop dying.
> 
> *- Rodney Dangerfield*


 poor pookie!


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor pookie!


Poor pookie my foot, he ain't coming to get me!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yeah baby!  How ya doing Bonesy??!!


Doing a whole lot better now!   


Jeff C. said:


> y
> 
> Boneboy too!!!
> 
> ...



Wazzup Jeffro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go blood:
> 
> By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.*
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

I made it back alive.   Been over in the pf.  Didn't mean to stay but was looking for a picture someone posted yesterday and got caught up in the trap of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Poor pookie my foot, he ain't coming to get me!



Don't you be talkin bout that foot like that   



boneboy96 said:


> Doing a whole lot better now!
> 
> 
> Wazzup Jeffro?



I wondered where that stoopid Y went!!! 

You see that Y at the top of my multiquote, well when I attempted to type out Boneboy-it came out as Bonebot. I edited it and it still read Bonebot. I knew I had hit the Y, but I didn't see it. So I edited it again. Now I see it 





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You reckon the premarital jitters are commencing bout now??? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I made it back alive.   Been over in the pf.  Didn't mean to stay but was looking for a picture someone posted yesterday and got caught up in the trap of a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> y
> 
> Boneboy too!!!
> 
> ...



Hiya JC!!  How you doing?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good day fff
> 
> my my the drivolees are having a good day.
> 
> Grilled hoop sharp cheddar sammie with fresh mater.   ummmummmgood.



Hey there Gobbler!  Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2012)

You folks talk too much.  

I step away for a month or two and yall go all yappers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You folks talk too much.
> 
> I step away for a month or two and yall go all yappers.


 what else ya expect???????
Hey sista!


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You folks talk too much.
> 
> I step away for a month or two and yall go all yappers.


What up?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what else ya expect???????
> Hey sista!



Love you sis 

Been


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> What up?



Hey Kracker 

Not a whole lot. Just waitin to get off work and head home.  

Hope yall are all doing well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

hey t-bug,

not really turtles but I have seen a several tortoises crossing the roads in the last two days.  Must be the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Love you sis
> 
> Been


 me too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got a haircut, bought some dog and nurse treats, got some foam wraps to zip tie to deer stand shooting rails, and took the webbing and deer stand seat that needed repair to a lady that does heavy duty sewing. Time for a lortab and a nap.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a haircut, bought some dog and nurse treats, got some foam wraps to zip tie to deer stand shooting rails, and took the webbing and deer stand seat that needed repair to a lady that does heavy duty sewing. Time for a lortab and a nap.


I thought you had just came to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Anybody know if BOG has put the lock on the ball n chain yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody know if BOG has put the lock on the ball n chain yet?


Not until 7:30 ....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> I thought you had just came to.



Nope, trying to find something to eat. Not having much success either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not until 7:30 ....................



So he has less than 3 1/2 hours to come to his senses...


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, trying to find something to eat. Not having much success either.


I'm eating pizza flavored combos and drinking diet Dr. Pepper, course, that don't help you none.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he has less than 3 1/2 hours to come to his senses...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I need a vodka


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a vodka



Fiance need a drink??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a vodka



Lightweight.....

Henpecked already before he ever gives up all his rights as a man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight.....
> 
> Henpecked already before he ever gives up all his rights as a man.



Unless it's straight, cheap, and room temp


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

ok, ya'll handle the groom, I'm outta heah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Unless it's straight, cheap, and room temp



Im changing my name to seth...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im changing my name to seth...lol



Don't worry, it'll be all over shortly, and you can then become bloodontheground!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im changing my name to seth...lol



You'll still have to ingrain the two most important words in a married man's language into your brain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll still have to ingrain the two most important words in a married man's language into your brain.



Should i ask?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Should i ask?


If you don't know already (T-minus 2 hours) then you are in deep deep deep trouble fo sho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll still have to ingrain the two most important words in a married man's language into your brain.



Honey Hushhhh!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Honey Hush!!



Close, I'm talking about AFTER the honeymoon..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close, I'm talking about AFTER the honeymoon..



Not tonight??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Gotta run!! 

Best Wishes to you and the Bride, Blood!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not tonight??



Well, there's that one also... but I'm talkin about the two words he has to learn to say..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a vodka



incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes dear


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not tonight??



Those he will hear; his words are Yes, dear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, there's that one also... but I'm talkin about the two words he has to learn to say..



Need aspirin?? 



blood on the ground said:


> Yes dear



Those come in handy, and don't forget "You're right"

Thought my sister was here, not yet......


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2012)

Flew to and back home from NYC ... T'was a crazy day. The cab i was in got hit, and the cabie just kept going Put a big ol dent and swapped some paint on the rear left wheel well. It wasnt even his fault, the big ol van that hit his tiny little car was at fault...

Then, on the flight home, they push the plane back and just as they go to taxie to the run way the whole plane just dies. I mean, just like somebody turned the key or something. Sat there for about 5 minutes then they cut it back on and away we went, nothing was even said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Those he will hear; his words are Yes, dear


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Flew to and back home from NYC ... T'was a crazy day. The cab i was in got hit, and the cabie just kept going Put a big ol dent and swapped some paint on the rear left wheel well. It wasnt even his fault, the big ol van that hit his tiny little car was at fault...
> 
> Then, on the flight home, they push the plane back and just as they go to taxie to the run way the whole plane just dies. I mean, just like somebody turned the key or something. Sat there for about 5 minutes then they cut it back on and away we went, nothing was even said.


What airlines were you flying? US Scare?


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, and after today i think ill try and get a job with TSA, where you can do and say what ever you want, and when someone asks a question "BECAUSE I SAID SO" is a acceptable answer.


If i talked to one person at my job the way they were acting today, i would lose my job in a heart beat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh yeah, and after today i think ill try and get a job with TSA, where you can do and say what ever you want, and when someone asks a question "BECAUSE I SAID SO" is a acceptable answer.
> 
> 
> If i talked to one person at my job the way they were acting today, i would lose my job in a heart beat.



The sheeple don't require much courtesy!!! They could just use border collies and herd them through the detectors


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2012)

Whoop! Just got called in for a 11 and half hour work day tomorrow. That'll help the ol pay check.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Didn't mean to sleep all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Didn't mean to sleep all night.



I had a lonnng nap today myself. It may come back to haunt me at bedtime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a lonnng nap today myself. It may come back to haunt me at bedtime.



I'm hoping to go to Stewart tomorrow and check trailcams. May have to go kill a piggy this weekend. Won't be up to eating him but it'll be fun to get out of the house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping to go to Stewart tomorrow and check trailcams. May have to go kill a piggy this weekend. Won't be up to eating him but it'll be fun to get out of the house!



How long before you can eat anything solid...I forgot, it's been so long ago?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How long before you can eat anything solid...I forgot, it's been so long ago?



3 days is what i was told.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang....another good shower here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....another good shower here!!



not a cloud in the sky here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> not a cloud in the sky here.



It's been overcast all day here, little shower last night, drizzle this morning, and a spit or two during the day, this one has set in, a substantial rainfall.... I'll take it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Got a good one a while ago, still lookin for another one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a good one a while ago, still lookin for another one.


 nuttin today!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2012)

We got hardly a sprankle and some thunder ... thats about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The one about the English language that got racist and someone mentioned that they were surprised to learn that Quack wasn't a chick










slip said:


> Flew to and back home from NYC ... T'was a crazy day. The cab i was in got hit, and the cabie just kept going Put a big ol dent and swapped some paint on the rear left wheel well. It wasnt even his fault, the big ol van that hit his tiny little car was at fault...
> 
> Then, on the flight home, they push the plane back and just as they go to taxie to the run way the whole plane just dies. I mean, just like somebody turned the key or something. Sat there for about 5 minutes then they cut it back on and away we went, nothing was even said.





Slip there woulda been plenty of noise if that happened while I was on that jet !!!! 


"I WANT MY MOMMY"




rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping to go to Stewart tomorrow and check trailcams. May have to go kill a piggy this weekend. Won't be up to eating him but it'll be fun to get out of the house!





rhbama3 said:


> not a cloud in the sky here.





Wait'll Saturday . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip there woulda been plenty of noise if that happened while I was on that jet !!!!
> 
> 
> "I WANT MY MOMMY"
> ...




That was cold ,funny, but cold.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip there woulda been plenty of noise if that happened while I was on that jet !!!!
> 
> 
> "I WANT MY MOMMY"
> ...




If i feel up to it, i'm gonna go to stewart tomorrow and check trail cams. Haven't talked with Fishbro or Thwackbabe yet to see if they want to go this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Originally Posted by hdm03 View Post
> The one about the English language that got racist and someone mentioned that they were surprised to learn that Quack wasn't a chick
> 
> 
> ...



That was sinclair1 and I


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That was sinclair1 and I






Thanks bro . . .


----------



## Self! (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If i feel up to it, i'm gonna go to stewart tomorrow and check trail cams. Haven't talked with Fishbro or Thwackbabe yet to see if they want to go this weekend.




I here ya need a shoppers safety card in the frozen food aisle this year...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2012)

Found this on my wifes Pinterest board...

I think I'm gonna have to use it real soon in the Political Forum..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro . . .



We miss that old avatar


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2012)

slip said:


> We got hardly a sprankle and some thunder ... thats about it.


And now its raining cats and dogs ... Has been since i typed this ^^


Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip there woulda been plenty of noise if that happened while I was on that jet !!!!
> 
> 
> "I WANT MY MOMMY"



I was like .... Pfft time for a nap.

I've flown a lot and never seen that happen before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> We miss that old avatar



You tawkin 'bout the hawt chic with the red dress, big boobs and a smirk ???



Keebs can't stand it !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got my nails did, bought some Loofa and essential hot oils, got some body wraps, and Looking for Lori to get a full body Massage. Time for a Lortab and a nap.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping to Get a full body massage!! It'll be fun to get out of the house!


Easy there Pookie!!..........Quack's gonna be jealous!!

Take it easy with those Lortabs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Easy there Pookie!!..........Quack's gonna be jealous!!
> 
> Take it easy with those Lortabs!!




Did i post that? Sure, i was thinking it, but i thought it was just a dream.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i post that? Sure, i was thinking it, but i thought it was just a dream.


Them Narcotics play tricks on your mind!!!............Prolly not a good idea to mix them Percoset's with them Lori's!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Them Narcotics play tricks on your mind!!!............Prolly not a good idea to mix them Percoset's with them Lori's!!



I will say that it takes "power naps" to a whole new level.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You tawkin 'bout the hawt chic with the red dress, big boobs and a smirk ???
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs can't stand it !!!!




Naw...the one with the yellow shirt/tank top or somthin.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Easy there Pookie!!..........Quack's gonna be jealous!!
> 
> Take it easy with those Lortabs!!





rhbama3 said:


> Did i post that? Sure, i was thinking it, but i thought it was just a dream.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 12, 2012)

Whoa ... three days off work, narcotics and a spa day ... I gotta get my wisdom teeth taken out!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Originally Posted by *rhbama3*:  Got my nails did, bought some Loofa and essential hot oils, got some body wraps, and Looking for Lori to get a full body Massage. Time for a Lortab and a nap.
> 
> Originally Posted by *rhbama3*:  I'm hoping to Get a full body massage!! It'll be fun to get out of the house!​
> Easy there Pookie!!..........Quack's gonna be jealous!!
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Did i post that? Sure, i was thinking it, but i thought it was just a dream.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Whoa ... three days off work, narcotics and a spa day ... I gotta get my wisdom teeth taken out!



It sounds like a lot of fun the way YOU say it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey everybody.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey everybody.....



How ya'll making out without me?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How ya'll making out without me?



wasn't there today...on vacation


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How ya'll making out without me?



how is the recovery going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> wasn't there today...on vacation





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> how is the recovery going?



Pain's about gone. Right cheek still swollen. Going to stewart in the morning to run trailcams.
Oh, i went to that guy that repairs shoes and he sent me to a lady that does heavy duty sewing. Gave her the seat and the webbing and she hopes to have it ready in the next few days.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Whoa ... three days off work, narcotics and a spa day ... I gotta get my wisdom teeth taken out!





rhbama3 said:


> It sounds like a lot of fun the way YOU say it.


Some folks will do anything for a day off!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey everybody.....


Whassup Timmayy!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It sounds like a lot of fun the way YOU say it.



Don't it?  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey everybody.....



Hey you!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some folks will do anything for a day off!!



Many more days like today it just might be worth it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pain's about gone. Right cheek still swollen. Going to stewart in the morning to run trailcams.
> Oh, i went to that guy that repairs shoes and he sent me to a lady that does heavy duty sewing. Gave her the seat and the webbing and she hopes to have it ready in the next few days.



Awesome on the seat!!!!! Hope the recovery stays uneventful


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some folks will do anything for a day off!!
> 
> Whassup Timmayy!!





Tag-a-long said:


> Don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys!!!! I am ready to do some camping!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

Sup


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup



Dude!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dude!!!!



Hey man  You r tawkin to yerselph after 10 roun here lately


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

Well Whatcha know.....my keyboard is mistypin my cursive mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr, 5th power failure of the night.


No bad weather, don't know what's going on ???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey man  You r tawkin to yerselph after 10 roun here lately



I have noticed that, forum slows down after dark


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2012)

Quick fly by...catch ya again around 3am!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey guys!!!! I am ready to do some camping!!!!


Me too!!........Just don't know when I can find the time for it till after the first week of August!!

I'm hoping things will settle down at work after that!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well Whatcha know.....my keyboard is mistypin my cursive mind


What you listening to tonight?

I been playing some Sons of Bill


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!!........Just don't know when I can find the time for it till after the first week of August!!
> 
> I'm hoping things will settle down at work after that!!



I hear ya.....things are crazy all over right now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, 5th power failure of the night.
> 
> 
> No bad weather, don't know what's going on ???


Power blinked off here earlier tonight!!..........No bad weather in sight!!


Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> What you listening to tonight?
> 
> I been playing some Sons of Bill



Ryan Bingham on pandora. Fissin to fire up THC.  Meebe hear "Leavin"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, we got a nice little shower going on right now. Hearing a little thunder in the distance too.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ryan Bingham on pandora. Fissin to fire up THC.  Meebe hear "Leavin"


Bingham puts on a great concert, I highly recommend seeing one of his shows.

I'm gonna have to leave THC to you tonight. I can't handle it this late. 

If you get a chance go to youtube and look up Jackson Taylor and the Sinners "Let the Bad Times Roll". I can't post it because of some language, but I think you'll like it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a nice little shower going on right now. Hearing a little thunder in the distance too.



Saw lightnin, herd thunder, no rain


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> Bingham puts on a great concert, I highly recommend seeing one of his shows.
> 
> I'm gonna have to leave THC to you tonight. I can't handle it this late.
> 
> If you get a chance go to youtube and look up Jackson Taylor and the Sinners "Let the Bad Times Roll". I can't post it because of some language, but I think you'll like it.



On it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> On it



Thanks kracker




"MAKE EM BEG FOR THE DAYS OF OLD"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a nice little shower going on right now. Hearing a little thunder in the distance too.





'Bout time for some night fishing . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks kracker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing about Jackson, what you see is what you get.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2012)

kracker said:


> One thing about Jackson, what you see is what you get.



"Intervention", Slipknot an Dope so far. Sometimes pandora ain so bad. Wish they supported Rebel Son though


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "Intervention", Slipknot an Dope so far. Sometimes pandora ain so bad. Wish they supported Rebel Son though


Friend of mine is seeing Slayer and Slipknot in OKC the 18th. That's a little too much for me lol.

I'm gonna listen to a couple of Uncle Lucius songs, then I'm out. Check y'all out tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for some night fishing . . .



Coming from you, that comment could have MANY different meanings. 

Bout time to hit the sack. Ya'll be safe.


----------



## kracker (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming from you, that comment could have MANY different meanings.
> 
> Bout time to hit the sack. Ya'll be safe.



G'night bama, I'm really gone this time....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming from you, that comment could have MANY different meanings.
> 
> Bout time to hit the sack. Ya'll be safe.





Whaaaaaaaaa????  




Halfway thru the shift !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Power failure #8 and counting . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for some night fishing . . .





rhbama3 said:


> Coming from you, that comment could have MANY different meanings.
> 
> Bout time to hit the sack. Ya'll be safe.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Power failure #8 and counting . . .



  Hate it when that happens!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh...and TGIF!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2012)

dang boneboy you sure got an early start today.

It is Friday and the coffee is ready


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2012)

Mornin' drivelers!!! 

It's Friday the 13th & I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital about to have surgery! Can't wait to get this done & over w/ so that I'm not miserable every month! 

Y'all have a great day & I'll try to check back in later this evening!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

Moanin' all. My lucky day, gonna have to scrape up some qwatah's and buy me a lottery ticket..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 13, 2012)

Mornin drivelers and knuckedraggers.......


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 13, 2012)

Mornin folks.

Looks like the concrete is a flowin' on the McGinnes Ferry Rd bridge this morning. Won't be long for the afternoon parking lot to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

'Moaninnnnnnnnnn gang !!!!  Can't hardly wait, 2 more days 'til my wife's family crashes da Luv Shak.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moaninnnnnnnnnn gang !!!!  Can't hardly wait, 2 more days 'til my wife's family crashes da Luv Shak.



You can always escape up here to da Cafe' if it gets too bad. Mornin peeplz


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Crickett, good luck and hope for a speedy recovey!

Just sitting here sipping on a cup of coffee and debating going to Stewart. The Dentist said to take it easy for a couple of days, but i really want to go check trailcams.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' drivelers!!!
> 
> It's Friday the 13th & I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital about to have surgery! Can't wait to get this done & over w/ so that I'm not miserable every month!
> 
> Y'all have a great day & I'll try to check back in later this evening!


 Everything turns out great for ya!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin' all. My lucky day, gonna have to scrape up some qwatah's and buy me a lottery ticket..


 yep, said the same thing!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin drivelers and knuckedraggers.......





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moaninnnnnnnnnn gang !!!!  Can't hardly wait, 2 more days 'til my wife's family crashes da Luv Shak.





Hornet22 said:


> You can always escape up here to da Cafe' if it gets too bad. Mornin peeplz


 hey dere!


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Crickett, good luck and hope for a speedy recovey!
> 
> Just sitting here sipping on a cup of coffee and debating going to Stewart. The Dentist said to take it easy for a couple of days, but i really want to go check trailcams.


 just don't get over heated while you're out there & don't "over do it" neither!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 13, 2012)

Howdy ya'll.  Back in Atlanta today.  Going to Charlotte tonight.  I can't wait to catch a breath!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Mernin folks!!!

Hope all goes well, Crikett! Get well soon!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to you, Crickett, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy ya'll.  Back in Atlanta today.  Going to Charlotte tonight.  I can't wait to catch a breath!


 sounds like you need it too!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!!
> 
> Hope all goes well, Crikett! Get well soon!!


Hiya!


Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts and prayers to you, Crickett, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery.


 my regards 'Demus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds like you need it too!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> my regards 'Demus!





Mornin`, you precious thang!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, you precious thang!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' drivelers!!!
> 
> It's Friday the 13th & I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital about to have surgery! Can't wait to get this done & over w/ so that I'm not miserable every month!
> 
> Y'all have a great day & I'll try to check back in later this evening!


It'll be over before you know it!! 

Morning everybody......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Haven't seen weather like this in a while.....total overcast with 2 drizzly mornins in a row, showers every evenin for the past 3 nights, been a while since I could hear the grass growin.


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy ya'll.  Back in Atlanta today.  Going to Charlotte tonight.  I can't wait to catch a breath!


Going to the Queen city, huh? You ain't really a democrat plant, are you boy?

"Now watch him folks, cause he's a furly dangerous man"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy ya'll.  Back in Atlanta today.  Going to Charlotte tonight.  I can't wait to catch a breath!



Howdy, rest up!!



Keebs said:


> sounds like you need it too!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> my regards 'Demus!



Heya! 



kracker said:


> It'll be over before you know it!!
> 
> Morning everybody......



Mornin kracker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Later dolls and doods, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't seen weather like this in a while.....total overcast with 2 drizzly mornins in a row, showers every evenin for the past 3 nights, been a while since I could hear the grass growin.


Had fog *bad* down here this morning, one road I go by, it veers off in a sharp curve and looking down it, (they just black topped it) it was a eerie sight!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later dolls and doods, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later dolls and doods, gotta crash . . .





That gal is a darlin`, aint she!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Going to the Queen city, huh? You ain't really a democrat plant, are you boy?
> 
> "Now watch him folks, cause he's a furly dangerous man"





Nope, dyed in the wool Republican!!  

My son works for BB&T and is in Charlotte for a conference.  Going up to spend the day with him tomorrow.

I will fly my blue elephant proudly!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope, dyed in the wool Republican!!
> 
> My son works for BB&T and is in Charlotte for a conference.  Going up to spend the day with him tomorrow.
> 
> I will fly my blue elephant proudly!



Just giving you some grief, I've been to The Neighborhood Theatre in Charlotte a lot.

Y'all have a good time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

off to stewart county, see ya'll later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2012)

I made it..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..





Congratulations......And they lived Happily ever after!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..


 dude, what are you doing here?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations......And they lived Happily ever after!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..


Congrats


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..





Keebs said:


> dude, what are you doing here?!?!



My lady, you gotta admire a man that gots his priorities in order.


Oh, grats b o g


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> My lady, you gotta admire a man that gots his priorities in order.
> 
> 
> Oh, grats b o g


 kinda makes me wonder 'bout more of ya'll then.............
mornin' sugah!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda makes me wonder 'bout more of ya'll then.............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


 and look who wanders in..........................


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

good morning everybody........headed to Columbus this afternoon......ain't no way to get there from here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate the IRS.....jus passin thru!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..



ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning everybody........headed to Columbus this afternoon......ain't no way to get there from here



Moanin...go around!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning everybody........headed to Columbus this afternoon......ain't no way to get there from here


 sure there is, ya just have to leave the dirt road to get there..


Jeff C. said:


> I hate the IRS.....jus passin thru!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin...go around!!




 


Keebs said:


> sure there is, ya just have to leave the dirt road to get there..



I feel....awkward....when I leave the dirt road


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda makes me wonder 'bout more of ya'll then.............
> mornin' sugah!



better to let you wonder than remove all doubt.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> I feel....awkward....when I leave the dirt road


~sigh~ darlin', believe me, I know exactly how ya feel!


gobbleinwoods said:


> better to let you wonder than remove all doubt.


 some have removed ALL doubt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate the IRS.....jus passin thru!!





Keebs said:


> sure there is, ya just have to leave the dirt road to get there..



I'm so ticked, think I'll go to the PF and hang out!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm so ticked, think I'll go to the PF and hang out!!!


Try the Sports for a while............ no wait, there was another I was in & IT was getting heated too......... oh yeah this one!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=694618


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm so ticked, think I'll go to the PF and hang out!!!



if you ain't back in 1 hour.....we'll send out the search party


----------



## Hankus (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and look who wanders in..........................



Thalt I heard the call to arms 



Keebs said:


> some have removed ALL doubt!



Long, long ago


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thalt I heard the call to arms
> Long, long ago


 I still lubs ya though!
ok, off to make the rounds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Try the Sports for a while............ no wait, there was another I was in & IT was getting heated too......... oh yeah this one!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=694618



Made me hungry!!  



rydert said:


> if you ain't back in 1 hour.....we'll send out the search party



I got really brave and just went to da Cafe!!! Get's purty HOT up in dere


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Made me hungry!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got really brave and just went to da Cafe!!! Get's purty HOT up in dere



You got that right Jeffro. That jigman knows he can fix up some nice hawt frog legs. ribbiiiiiiit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

BBS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm hungry!



Just got through slavin in the kitchen preparin my lunch....see thread in cafe!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


ohlawd, I'm full........... local restaurant Floyd's........ bbq, bb's & tater salad................ineeeeedanap! 


kracker said:


> I'm hungry!


see above.........


Jeff C. said:


> Just got through slavin in the kitchen preparin my lunch....see thread in cafe!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd, I'm full........... local restaurant Floyd's........ bbq, bb's & tater salad................ineeeeedanap!
> 
> see above.........



buncha braggers.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> buncha braggers.....


there's some left over, want me to fax ya some?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 13, 2012)

Hiya good folks!  Taco Bell for me cuz it's what the boss said he wanted.

Had Mexican for dinner last night with one group of friends, tacos for lunch, and Mexican for dinner again tonight with my regulars.  Good thing I like me some Mexican!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya good folks!  Taco Bell for me cuz it's what the boss said he wanted.
> 
> Had Mexican for dinner last night with one group of friends, tacos for lunch, and Mexican for dinner again tonight with my regulars.  Good thing I like me some Mexican!



Hi there Senorita 

I went with Eye-talian today!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> there's some left over, want me to fax ya some?


Nah, thanks anyway

Got chili dogs, lookout world!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi there Senorita
> 
> I went with Eye-talian today!!



Yum!  Have you tried out Paissano's yet?  Their garlic knots are amazing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yum!  Have you tried out Paissano's yet?  Their garlic knots are amazing!



No ma'am...haven't had the pleasure yet. Where is it?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am...haven't had the pleasure yet. Where is it?



It's on Cedarcrest between Dallas Acworth Hwy and Seven Hills.  So worth it!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya good folks!  Taco Bell for me cuz it's what the boss said he wanted.
> 
> Had Mexican for dinner last night with one group of friends, tacos for lunch, and Mexican for dinner again tonight with my regulars.  Good thing I like me some Mexican!


Like me some mexican grub. We had Taco Bell Sunday and it looks like we'll go to LA tonight to the Mexican joint for a number 25 combo.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2012)

Y'all need to quit taking about all that food! All I get right now is broth.....YUCK!!!!

Good news is everything went great!!! But I have to stay over night!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all need to quit taking about all that food! All I get right now is broth.....YUCK!!!!
> 
> Good news is everything went great!!! But I have to stay over night!!


 Just make a list of all this & there's your menu when you feel better!
Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all need to quit taking about all that food! All I get right now is broth.....YUCK!!!!
> 
> Good news is everything went great!!! But I have to stay over night!!



Glad to hear it


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's on Cedarcrest between Dallas Acworth Hwy and Seven Hills.  So worth it!



I rarely ever get up that way, but thanks for the info. I've got it for future reference now 






Crickett said:


> Y'all need to quit taking about all that food! All I get right now is broth.....YUCK!!!!
> 
> Good news is everything went great!!! But I have to stay over night!!



Good to hear that Crikett!!  

Cain't hep it....that's how we roll. 



Keebs said:


> Just make a list of all this & there's your menu when you feel better!
> Glad to hear the good news!



^^^^This^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Uuuuhh Chief???? Ya might wanna check on your Cafe' thread.............


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

What is "wasted media space"? Never heard such a thang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh Chief???? Ya might wanna check on your Cafe' thread.............





 





Hornet22 said:


> What is "wasted media space"? Never heard such a thang.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What is "wasted media space"? Never heard such a thang.


 IDK where'd ya hear 'bout it?


Jeff C. said:


>


 I just left it alone....................


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Some people just ain't got much of a sense of humor, I reckon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> IDK where'd ya hear 'bout it?
> 
> I just left it alone....................



10-4, don't wanna bother pay with  a cafe fire!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some people just ain't got much of a sense of humor, I reckon.



If it weren't for a sense of humor, I'd prolly be dead!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> If it weren't for a sense of humor, I'd prolly be dead!!



OR....in prison!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some people just ain't got much of a sense of humor, I reckon.


I promise to be more watchful of you, now that I know you're "delicate" 


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, don't wanna bother pay with  a cafe fire!!


 yeah, I ain't rufflin THOSE feathers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

lawd, it was hot and muggy over there. Not to mention having to chop 5 tree's out of the road. Got about 1500 trailcam pic's to look at but i need a nap first. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, it was hot and muggy over there. Not to mention having to chop 5 tree's out of the road. Got about 1500 trailcam pic's to look at but i need a nap first. See ya'll later!


Did Lori to the drive back?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> If it weren't for a sense of humor, I'd prolly be dead!!



I dunno, if you can eat that beefaroni, you bound to be pretty tough. 



Keebs said:


> I promise to be more watchful of you, now that I know you're "delicate"



'Preciate it! It ain't something I go around advertisin', but I guess some people are just too observant to fool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, it was hot and muggy over there. Not to mention having to chop 5 tree's out of the road. Got about 1500 trailcam pic's to look at but i need a nap first. See ya'll later!



Rained on and off here all day, sun's come out and gettin hot now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I dunno, if you can eat that beefaroni, you bound to be pretty tough.
> 
> _*He's a Cajun, he HAS to be tough...........*_
> 'Preciate it! It ain't something I go around advertisin', but I guess some people are just too observant to fool.


 I 'bout fell out my office chair laffin on that one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I dunno, if you can eat that beefaroni, you bound to be pretty tough.
> 
> 
> 'Preciate it! It ain't something I go around advertisin', but I guess some people are just too observant to fool.






Naw...that's when you eat it straight from the can


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...that's when you eat it straight from the can


 Ohnooo, that's how I used to eat it............... does that make me Cajun????????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Didja use a fork, or your fingers?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..



That's what U'll be saying 9 months from now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohnooo, that's how I used to eat it............... does that make me Cajun????????



More like a Coona...uh, you know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

See ya later Keebs!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made it..



Congrats!


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Did Lori to the drive back?


Translation please


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2012)

The five o'clock whistle sounded in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> See ya later Keebs!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> The five o'clock whistle sounded in case anyone missed it.


 I DID!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2012)

Just put two gallons of tomato puree in the freezer.  With the two left from last year it is time to make a batch of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just put two gallons of tomato puree in the freezer.  With the two left from last year it is time to make a batch of spaghetti sauce.



Yep wife has already put up x amount of Marinara sauce, canned diced tomatoes, made fresh salsa, have eaten numerous mater and blt's, and by the looks of our counter top and what's on the plants now, we're due to make more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Turtlebug has a new friend she needs to name. 
If she shoots this sucker in the booty, i'll just hand her my pistol to chase him down with. This boy has some Toofies!
I guesstimate him to be about 250-275.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That gal is a darlin`, aint she!






She's definetly stawkin material !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Did Lori to the drive back?


No, me and Lori decided it was better if we went our seperate ways. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's definetly stawkin material !!!


Who we stawkin' now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's definetly stawkin material !!!



Who you talkin bout Willis? You get my PM??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, me and Lori decided it was better if we went our seperate ways.
> 
> Who we stawkin' now?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you talkin bout Willis? You get my PM??



One of Nic's friends on FB, she's a hawtie !!!  Same name as my wife .. .


PM returned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of Nic's friends on FB, she's a hawtie !!!  Same name as my wife .. .
> 
> 
> PM returned.



I like green eyes...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Turtlebug has a new friend she needs to name.
> If she shoots this sucker in the booty, i'll just hand her my pistol to chase him down with. This boy has some Toofies!
> I guesstimate him to be about 250-275.




Tonka 


Not sure I'll take the bow after him, he looks like he needs a ballistic tip, not a broadhead to keep me from climbing even higher in a tree this time. 

Don't know when I'll get over there darlin. You and your teefies and me with a hole in my eardrum.  I guess next time my ear starts getting stopped up, I won't wait until there's blood oozing from it to get it checked out.  

Anywho, I got a LOT of PM's to return but I'll have to start on them tomorrow, I'm a little on the dizzy side tonight. Maybe by tomorrow I won't feel like I'm walking on an incline.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tonka
> 
> 
> Not sure I'll take the bow after him, he looks like he needs a ballistic tip, not a broadhead to keep me from climbing even higher in a tree this time.
> ...



I'm about over the toof pulling. How'd you rupture an eardrum?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about over the toof pulling. How'd you rupture an eardrum?



Infection and pressure build up I guess.  No injury or anything. Been complaining about pain in my neck for a couple of weeks, just figured it was sinus pressure or stress til I got blood out of my ear.  Dr. said it looks like I've had an ear infection for a while and sometimes between the pressure and infection, you can get a tear/hole in your eardrum. He said that's where the blood came from. I can't hear a thing out of my right ear so hunting would be pointless. Doc knows I hunt and his advice was no guns until it was healed up.  

Z-pack, two eardrops and a steroid shot. Go back next week to make sure it's improving. 



What's this I hear? You're gonna be Fon-Du-ing it tomorrow.


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

You just need some soup TBug....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> You just need some soup TBug....
> 
> View attachment 676325


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Infection and pressure build up I guess.  No injury or anything. Been complaining about pain in my neck for a couple of weeks, just figured it was sinus pressure or stress til I got blood out of my ear.  Dr. said it looks like I've had an ear infection for a while and sometimes between the pressure and infection, you can get a tear/hole in your eardrum. He said that's where the blood came from. I can't hear a thing out of my right ear so hunting would be pointless. Doc knows I hunt and his advice was no guns until it was healed up.
> 
> Z-pack, two eardrops and a steroid shot. Go back next week to make sure it's improving.
> 
> ...



OH!!! DON'T GET ME STARTED!!! 
She wants to go the "Melting Pot" in Tallahassee for her birthday dinner. Drive an hour and a half just to eat cocktail weinies dipped in a bowl of melted cheese? Seriously?? 
 I told her the only way that was happening was i i got to go to Academy and Dick's sporting goods for some broadheads and maybe a feeder screen. 
Still, i just don't see the attraction for Fondue. It was a fad in the 70's, but so were microwaves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> OH!!! DON'T GET ME STARTED!!!
> She wants to go the "Melting Pot" in Tallahassee for her birthday dinner. Drive an hour and a half just to eat cocktail weinies dipped in a bowl of melted cheese? Seriously??
> I told her the only way that was happening was i i got to go to Academy and Dick's sporting goods for some broadheads and maybe a feeder screen.
> Still, i just don't see the attraction for Fondue. It was a fad in the 70's, but so were microwaves.



There's a Melting Pot a couple of exits down from the GON Blast. When's her birthday?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> OH!!! DON'T GET ME STARTED!!!
> She wants to go the "Melting Pot" in Tallahassee for her birthday dinner. Drive an hour and a half just to eat cocktail weinies dipped in a bowl of melted cheese? Seriously??
> I told her the only way that was happening was i i got to go to Academy and Dick's sporting goods for some broadheads and maybe a feeder screen.
> Still, i just don't see the attraction for Fondue. It was a fad in the 70's, but so were microwaves.




It's her birfday.    

Go dip a little smokie in some cheese and smile.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a Melting Pot a couple of exits down from the GON Blast. When's her birthday?


Tuesday, i think. 
Doesn't matter. We'll be moving Allison to Georgia Southern that weekend of the Blast. 


turtlebug said:


> It's her birfday.
> 
> Go dip a little smokie in some cheese and smile.


Oh.....shuddup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Tuesday, i think.
> Doesn't matter. We'll be moving Allison to Georgia Southern that weekend of the Blast.
> 
> Oh.....shuddup.



What are you talking about? You can't get to Georgia Southern from where you live...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you talking about? You can't get to Georgia Southern from where you live...



I know, right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been tricked!!!
There is no Dicks Sporting Goods or Academy in Tallahassee!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>






I dunno, sometimes I just get tickled thinking 'bout sumpin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, sometimes I just get tickled thinking 'bout sumpin...



Feathers? or the whole cheekun?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Feathers? or the whole cheekun?






Da beak .


----------



## kracker (Jul 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da beak .


buncha preverts.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> buncha preverts.....



Yeah? So? 


I calling it a night.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2012)

wakey wakey


----------



## slip (Jul 13, 2012)

Man oh man what a busy day at work. Just as i was almost done and riding the back of a buggy to the back of the lot to grab a few left overs ... some dude in a truck pulls up asking if i knew of any place to buy beer... They were from texas and didnt know. I pointed em in the right direction and they was happy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it too earlyfor it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is it too earlyfor it?



NOpe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> NOpe



Break out da mugs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2012)

Dang, either ya'll are up early, or out late !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, either ya'll are up early, or out late !!!



Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah!!!





You been "kicking it" all night !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been "kicking it" all night !!!!!



There's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead..





So this means you'll be napping later on during the day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So this means you'll be napping later on during the day...



Your dang skippy I will..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey Quack? Why are all the idjits picking you as the perp on the toe sucking thread? We ALL know that it is Otis...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack? Why are all the idjits picking you as the perp on the toe sucking thread? We ALL know that it is Otis...





I dunno, I thought it was quite obvious it was the Texican???  


Haven't seen/heard from the Texican since the 4th when he came over.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2012)

Think I'll go to werk


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good moaning good moaning...and what a fine moaning it is!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, I thought it was quite obvious it was the Texican???
> 
> 
> Haven't seen/heard from the Texican since the 4th when he came over.



He must have found a good big toe to nurse on..


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 14, 2012)

2 werk buildings took on a few leaks inside. Glad that no soggy ceiling tiles came down... they got 'em just before it was nasty.  On da roof I go to check storm drains this morning...  
I gots to keep the java going tho...  bones are still a creakin 


Mornin, esp. U late nite drivelrzzz..zz..z.z.z.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> 2 werk buildings took on a few leaks inside. Glad that no soggy ceiling tiles came down... they got 'em just before it was nasty.  On da roof I go to check storm drains this morning...
> I gots to keep the java going tho...  bones are still a creakin
> 
> 
> Mornin, esp. U late nite drivelrzzz..zz..z.z.z.



Have a refill?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He must have found a good big toe to nurse on..



Or someone with a backhoe, oh never mind.


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

Morning everybody..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Stayed up late, slept late....Mernin!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Stayed up late, slept late....Mernin!!



Preppin up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Preppin up



 Sorta!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone else noticed that it's hot out there this mornin?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have a refill?


 

Thanks... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone else noticed that it's hot out there this mornin?


 
Muggy...  An hour on the roof cleaning drains and I was a walkin Niagra Falls


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Muggy...  An hour on the roof cleaning drains and I was a walkin Niagra Falls



I wasn't even doing that much and was leaking.  Mighty steamy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

We had to backhoe in 3 - 20 ft. sections of 18" drain pipe this morning. Who would have thunk standing around and pointing would cause one to sweat so much?


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

I have got to quit going over to the political forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have got to quit going over to the political forum.



Cheekun....


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheekun....


Yep, of getting banded
I sit and stare at my monitor in complete awe of some of the stupidity that is posted over there by 4 or 5 people.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yep, of getting banded
> I sit and stare at my monitor in complete awe of some of the stupidity that is posted over there by 4 or 5 people.



What is sadder is that of a good percentage of this sites membership (taken as a percentage slice of the nations demographics) and because they don't like getting involved in political discussion remain ignorant to the real issues but never contact their representatives to voice their opinion. They love saying, politics make my head hurt, but would rather fish and hunt until it's time to complain about the loss of those same freedoms (incrementally of course) when they happen.

This nation will never be corrected by a revolution because it would take too many of the fat happy and lazy americans out of their comfort zone to actually do something about our situation. It will never be corrected at the voting booth because more than 51% of the nation is now on welfare and would rather vote to keep the government taking care of them. Due to those factors, and void of a major miracle in DC, we will be a Socialist Nation within the next 5 years, and either within that time span or shortly after everyone that claims to be a freedom loving american will peacefully surrender their firearms and most of their freedoms to the federal government without so much as a whimper in defiance.

There, nuff said on that. Now, What's goin on in here?


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is sadder is that of a good percentage of this sites membership (taken as a percentage slice of the nations demographics) and because they don't like getting involved in political discussion remain ignorant to the real issues but never contact their representatives to voice their opinion. They love saying, politics make my head hurt, but would rather fish and hunt until it's time to complain about the loss of those same freedoms (incrementally of course) when they happen.
> 
> This nation will never be corrected by a revolution because it would take too many of the fat happy and lazy americans out of their comfort zone to actually do something about our situation. It will never be corrected at the voting booth because more than 51% of the nation is now on welfare and would rather vote to keep the government taking care of them. Due to those factors, and void of a major miracle in DC, we will be a Socialist Nation within the next 5 years, and either within that time span or shortly after everyone that claims to be a freedom loving american will peacefully surrender their firearms and most of their freedoms to the federal government without so much as a whimper in defiance.
> 
> *There, nuff said on that. Now, What's goin on in here?*



Nothing much, gets sorta dead on  the weekends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> [/B]
> Nothing much, gets sorta dead on  the weekends.



Crack open a cold one and fire up a,,,,err,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,the grill and they'll come a runnin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Mowin grass!! Stepped in for some lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2012)

Fissin to load up to hunt down a large cat an the coona.....jun that is his handler.  Yall dont hear from me by Monday.......well.....I. musta been coo fangered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Waiting on the girls to finish their showers and getting dressed. I still can't believe Bubbette is gonna make me drive all the way to T'hassee just to eat FONDUE. 
On a different note, i plan to go tomorrow and spend some time with Fishbro and Thwackbabe dialing in these new Rage broadheads on the crossbow.


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Waiting on the girls to finish their showers and getting dressed. I still can't believe Bubbette is gonna make me drive all the way to T'hassee just to eat FONDUE.
> On a different note, i plan to go tomorrow and spend some time with Fishbro and Thwackbabe dialing in these new Rage broadheads on the crossbow.


You ain't fooling us, you know you want melted cheese for supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> You ain't fooling us, you know you want melted cheese for supper.




This ain't funny. The ONLY reason we are going is cause thats what she wanted for her Birthday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This ain't funny. The ONLY reason we are going is cause thats what she wanted for her Birthday.



You didn't train her properly..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2012)

drive by ya'll, saying hello


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







Hankus said:


> Fissin to load up to hunt down a large cat an the coona.....jun that is his handler.  Yall dont hear from me by Monday.......well.....I. musta been coo fangered.



Maybe even a double!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> This ain't funny. The ONLY reason we are going is cause thats what she wanted for her Birthday.



What they want, they tend to get..... Unlike US 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't train her properly..



Work in progress!! 



mudracing101 said:


> drive by ya'll, saying hello


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't train her properly..



Not sure she is trained at all.


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not sure she is trained at all.


Nope, but I think he is.


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nope, but I think he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been waitin on Hankus for 4 hrs....he must've went to Canton


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been waitin on Hankus for 4 hrs....he must've went to Canton



could be on a beer run.


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> could be on a beer run.


Thanks, first Sugar Plum and now you have planted this song in my head...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm home.....


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home.....


Have fun?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Have fun?



See new thread above. 
She did, and thats all that matters. Got to do what the wifey wants to do every now and then.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2012)

Lil backer, lotta PBR, good compny. It jus dunno git much better


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2012)

'Nother day gettin rained on and chased by the lightning. Guess i need to work more so we can break this drought

How yall ...


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

slip said:


> 'Nother day gettin rained on and chased by the lightning. Guess i need to work more so we can break this drought
> 
> How yall ...


What's up Slip?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's up Slip?



You ain sackin up kracker


----------



## kracker (Jul 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You ain sackin up kracker


Yep, I'm out. Catch y'all in the morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lil backer, lotta PBR, good compny. It jus dunno git much better



 And good Tunes!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2012)

Well the last day of this weekend has arrived to there is coffee for everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

Mernin knuckledraggers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin knuckledraggers.



"You flunked lunch at Harvard, didn't ya?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> "You flunked lunch at Harvard, didn't ya?"



Like that one huh??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like that one huh??



If it wasn't true it wouldn't be so funny and sad.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> See new thread above.
> She did, and thats all that matters. *Got to do what the wifey wants to do every now and then*.



Gotta make deposits in the Honey Bank ifin ya want time to hunt and fish.  I pay it forward from January until September, then she won't be quite so ill when the alarm goes off at 5:00 am on Saturday September 8th!

Morning everybody.  Back home, no plans except for Church today, and then a day to just unwind!


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning folks.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

just finished a cup of coffee. Time to hit the shower and head to Valdosta. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks, first Sugar Plum and now you have planted this song in my head...



 

Mornin' y'all! Quick stop in. Gotta get the Sugar Babies ready for a pool party this afternoon. Folks rented a giant blow up waterslide, too! 

And, NO, there will be NO pics of SP in a 'kini. 

Got a pic of a biggun' Hanky caught this morning...I'mma beat that boy if he done past my house and didn't say hey...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2012)

Afternoon..........


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon..........


Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Quick stop in. Gotta get the Sugar Babies ready for a pool party this afternoon. Folks rented a giant blow up waterslide, too!
> 
> And, NO, there will be NO pics of SP in a 'kini.
> 
> Got a pic of a biggun' Hanky caught this morning...I'mma beat that boy if he done past my house and didn't say hey...



Yeah he skunked me, but I warned him up front!!! 

I didn't think he was gonna stop here  thought he was gonna keep  headin North for a minute!! 

Afternoon Y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Back from Valdosta. Rage broadheads are dialed in tight on the Crossbow! 
Took some scope adjusting using the practice head but we quit when the bolts were bullseyes at 20, 30, and 40 yards.
I was hoping to have some cloud cover but it was brutally hot.
Anyway, i've been told i'm cooking taco casserole for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy-hidey y'all sure been tearin it up in here today...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy-hidey y'all sure been tearin it up in here today...



I wasn't here. I was actually doing stuff!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been waitin on Hankus for 4 hrs....he must've went to Canton





Hmm. I wonder whats in canton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Hmm. I wonder whats in canton.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Hmm. I wonder whats in canton.



Time is meaningless to a man in search of a beer on Sunday.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha. They passed that beer law in few different places I heard ;]


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time is meaningless to a man in search of a beer on Sunday.


Thanks for the new sig line


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Hmm. I wonder whats in canton.



He thought he was trickin me when he said he wanted to go fishin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks for the new sig line


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He thought he was trickin me when he said he wanted to go fishin




Hey now, that stick was a beaut 
He couldn't have missed that.
;]


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time is meaningless to a man in search of a beer on Sunday.



Or a purty gal!!! 



kracker said:


> Thanks for the new sig line



10-4 



Megs840 said:


> Hey now, that stick was a beaut
> He couldn't have missed that.
> ;]



It almost got away!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Or a purty gal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likker stores sell purty gals on Sundays??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2012)

got bit by this today


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2012)

Me: Hey. Nice Honda.
Him: It's an Acura. 
Me: All Asian cars look alike to me. 
Him: You're racist. 
Me: Whatever. But seriously, I bet your Toyota is good at math.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got bit by this today



The dog ok??  



kracker said:


> Me: Hey. Nice Honda.
> Him: It's an Acura.
> Me: All Asian cars look alike to me.
> Him: You're racist.
> Me: Whatever. But seriously, I bet your Toyota is good at math.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Me: Hey. Nice Honda.
> Him: It's an Acura.
> Me: All Asian cars look alike to me.
> Him: You're racist.
> Me: Whatever. But seriously, I bet your Toyota is good at math.



You ain't right...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2012)

Y'all have a good evenin!!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2012)

Got home from work to find my sister and her chillins here ...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> Me: Hey. Nice Honda.
> Him: It's an Acura.
> Me: All Asian cars look alike to me.
> Him: You're racist.
> Me: Whatever. But seriously, I bet your Toyota is good at math.







Jeff C. said:


> The dog ok??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Got home from work to find my sister and her chillins here ...


 For you Cody!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got bit by this today


Were his shots up to date? 
Are your shots up to date?
Maybe he won't get too sick....


Jeff C. said:


> The dog ok??


Gonna take 24 hours to find out. 


slip said:


> Got home from work to find my sister and her chillins here ...



They heard you had a job and wanted to see if you got paid yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They heard you had a job and wanted to see if you got paid yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Evening, Mitch!
Hope you had a good weekend. Not looking forward to work after being off for 5 days. I feel cheated since half of that was spent recovering from the dentist visit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, i'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For you Cody!!


Thanks As i type this there is something, im thinking maybe a rabid kangaroo boucing around in the room next to mine. Gotta be a rabid kangaroo because there is no way a 3 year old is capable of that.


rhbama3 said:


> Were his shots up to date?
> Are your shots up to date?
> Maybe he won't get too sick....
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I wouldnt be surprised ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Mitch!
> Hope you had a good weekend. Not looking forward to work after being off for 5 days. I feel cheated since half of that was spent recovering from the dentist visit.


Had a good time at the Poole Plantation yesterday!!.........Just kinda took it easy today, and enjoyed the air conditioning today!!

Hope you are feeling better!!

Wish I didn't have to go into work tomorrow as well!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll later!


Good night Robert!!.........Hope things go well at the Big House over the next week!!



slip said:


> Thanks As i type this there is something, im thinking maybe a rabid kangaroo boucing around in the room next to mine. Gotta be a rabid kangaroo because there is no way a 3 year old is capable of that.


Rabid Kangaroo!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2012)

Well at least Moanday only come once a week during most weeks.  Going to have a cup of coffee are there any who want one too?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well at least Moanday only come once a week during most weeks.  Going to have a cup of coffee are there any who want one too?



Ah what the heck!   I guess 1 cup won't kill me.


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

Good morning to all the drivelers! Its been a while. I have been out of town with work and super busy lately.  

Anything new and exciting happen while i was gone?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2012)

Mornin Folks.  Happy Monday to ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , later ya'll


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Monday morning poll:

Brooklyn Decker

or 

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monday morning poll:
> 
> Brooklyn Decker
> 
> ...


Brooklyn Decker.

No doubt

Twice on Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Moanin bizzy bodies!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Anybody in this dang joint or what 
Who - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and run everybody out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well at least Moanday only come once a week during most weeks.  Going to have a cup of coffee are there any who want one too?





boneboy96 said:


> Ah what the heck!   I guess 1 cup won't kill me.


one?


huntinstuff said:


> Good morning to all the drivelers! Its been a while. I have been out of town with work and super busy lately.
> 
> Anything new and exciting happen while i was gone?


 mehbe.............


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Folks.  Happy Monday to ya!





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , later ya'll





kracker said:


> Morning folks.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monday morning poll:
> 
> Brooklyn Decker
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin bizzy bodies!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Anybody in this dang joint or what
> Who - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and run everybody out


 hush that kinda talk, boy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Anybody in this dang joint or what
> Who - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and run everybody out


Ain't no need to be a potty mouth. 

We have one vote for the bimbo Brooklyn Decker.

What's your vote?


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't no need to be a potty mouth.
> 
> We have one vote for the bimbo Brooklyn Decker.
> 
> What's your vote?


Watch it Messican, that's my future ex-wife you're calling a bimbo...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We now have two votes for the bimbo Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hush that kinda talk, boy!



Hello Sweetie didn know that word was a bad one 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't no need to be a potty mouth.
> 
> We have one vote for the bimbo Brooklyn Decker.
> 
> What's your vote?



Sorry they probaly just smelled you in here

I say Anniston she kinda cranks my tractor


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

When you are as sexy as me, you dont have to choose. I say both... and twice on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 16, 2012)

Jen, she has more money.


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Jen, she has more money.


You mean they're rich too!!!!!!! Here I was, planning to live on love.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 16, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Jen, she has more money.



And you wouldnt have to train her in some things


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I lived through it  An I75n still hates me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I lived through it  An I75n still hates me


pics or it never happened............


----------



## fredw (Jul 16, 2012)

*A little something just for our drivelers*

For you.....


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

keebs said:


> pics or it never happened............ :d


x2...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pics or it never happened............



Then it never happened 



kracker said:


> x2...



Lack of evidence is the reason for the lawyer to convince the jury


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Why do most of us type better in the morning than at night?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Then it never happened
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of evidence is the reason for the lawyer to convince the jury


 you're no fun!


NCHillbilly said:


> Why do most of us type better in the morning than at night?


  caffeine content?


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why do most of us type better in the morning than at night?


Barley pop at night


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're no fun!
> 
> caffeine content?



I bet that's it!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston,


She just seems better.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunno what i did .. but my ribs are killin me like right where you would put yer hand over yer heart ... if i exhale all the way i can feel and see it pop under the skin.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2012)

then don't exhale or breathe!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh and Brooklyn Decker!      Jennifers way nice too but 2X as old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Took today off !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I lived through it  An I75n still hates me



Unscathed, I might add!!! 



Hankus said:


> Then it never happened
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of evidence is the reason for the lawyer to convince the jury



I plead the 5th!!! 



NCHillbilly said:


> Why do most of us type better in the morning than at night?



w EDu? 



slip said:


> Dunno what i did .. but my ribs are killin me like right where you would put yer hand over yer heart ... if i exhale all the way i can feel and see it pop under the skin.



Maybe???? 

Costochondritis
An injury or inflammation to the rib cartilage (costochondritis) is one of the most common reasons for experiencing sternum pain. Even though not many of us are aware about costochondritis, thousands of people seek medical attention every year for treatment of this medical condition. In majority of the cases, costochondritis developed due to inflammation and/or swelling of the cartilage that connects the ribs to the sternum, results in sternum pain.

Possibly strained cartilage, I've done it before pullin on BIG wrenches in a bad position.



boneboy96 said:


> then don't exhale or breathe!



Or sneak it in...or out!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Dunno what i did .. but my ribs are killin me like right where you would put yer hand over yer heart ... if i exhale all the way i can feel and see it pop under the skin.


you done pulled something tugging those carts around!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Took today off !!!


uuuhhhhh, uuummmm, snap, never mind...........


Jeff C. said:


> Maybe????
> 
> Costochondritis
> An injury or inflammation to the rib cartilage (costochondritis) is one of the most common reasons for experiencing sternum pain. Even though not many of us are aware about costochondritis, thousands of people seek medical attention every year for treatment of this medical condition. In majority of the cases, costochondritis developed due to inflammation and/or swelling of the cartilage that connects the ribs to the sternum, results in sternum pain.
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Dunno what i did .. but my ribs are killin me like right where you would put yer hand over yer heart ... if i exhale all the way i can feel and see it pop under the skin.






Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

I grilled 42 deer burgers and 48 hot dogs yesterday, by the time all of Dawn's family left, we had 3 hot dogs left over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Took today off !!!



 Me too!!! 



Keebs said:


> you done pulled something tugging those carts around!
> 
> 
> uuuhhhhh, uuummmm, snap, never mind...........


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Unscathed, I might add!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe thats it ... makes sense because yesterday i had to lift a few really heavy boxes from ground level to almost head level. Mighta pulled somthin...


Keebs said:


> you done pulled something tugging those carts around!
> 
> 
> uuuhhhhh, uuummmm, snap, never mind...........


Mebe so ... i know i didnt get hit in the chest any time soon, hadta of just pulled somethin.


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms.



So i gotta eat a big plug of tobacco right?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I grilled 42 deer burgers and 48 hot dogs yesterday, by the time all of Dawn's family left, we had 3 hot dogs left over.



Dang


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Maybe thats it ... makes sense because yesterday i had to lift a few really heavy boxes from ground level to almost head level. Mighta pulled somthin...
> 
> Mebe so ... i know i didnt get hit in the chest any time soon, hadta of just pulled somethin.
> 
> ...





2 plugs. You want to make it all worthwhile...


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I grilled 42 deer burgers and 48 hot dogs yesterday, by the time all of Dawn's family left, we had 3 hot dogs left over.


How many cold beers?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 plugs. You want to make it all worthwhile...



Or just one plug of Mammoth Cave twist...


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> 2 plugs. You want to make it all worthwhile...



Oh man that brings back memories of trying to one-up dad with a bigggg ol wad of dip once while cutting grass .... He let me because he knew the lesson i was about to learn.

I was green for hours!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Maybe thats it ... makes sense because yesterday i had to lift a few really heavy boxes from ground level to almost head level. Mighta pulled somthin...
> 
> Mebe so ... i know i didnt get hit in the chest any time soon, hadta of just pulled somethin.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> 2 plugs. You want to make it all worthwhile...





NCHillbilly said:


> Or just one plug of Mammoth Cave twist...



Don't ferget ta swaller!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> How many cold beers?






NONE !!! 




Until all the Bible thumpers left, then my nephew and I  jumped on 'em !!! 





As promised, I gave my nephew a customized Benilli shotgun for completing his Master's degree in accounting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Or just one plug of Mammoth Cave twist...





slip said:


> Oh man that brings back memories of trying to one-up dad with a bigggg ol wad of dip once while cutting grass .... He let me because he knew the lesson i was about to learn.
> 
> I was green for hours!







Makes me glad I chewed my last plug 30 years ago, this year.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh man that brings back memories of trying to one-up dad with a bigggg ol wad of dip once while cutting grass .... He let me because he knew the lesson i was about to learn.
> 
> I was green for hours!



I liked the first dip I ever had, kinda like my first beer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Mebe so ... i know i didnt get hit in the chest any time soon, hadta of just pulled somethin.


 mighta been that rabid kangaroo got you in your sleep.........


----------



## baldfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Took today off !!!



Your off in the head every day


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> I grilled 42 deer burgers and 48 hot dogs yesterday, by the time all of Dawn's family left, we had 3 hot dogs left over



how many people...lol


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schhhwweeeet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> how many people...lol



1/2 a dozen, give or take!!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Makes me glad I chewed my last plug 30 years ago, this year.


Congrats on the Nick


Hankus said:


> I liked the first dip I ever had, kinda like my first beer


I did too ... that was the problem.


Keebs said:


> mighta been that rabid kangaroo got you in your sleep.........



 Mighta been that too!


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> how many people...lol




I'd say less than 25 ??? 





Keebs said:


> Schhhwweeeet!





kracker said:


> Nice!






I promised him years ago that if he got his Master's I'd give him one of my Benilli's, I offered him a thousand cash, or the Benilli.  Wish he would of taken the cash.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NONE !!!
> 
> Never heard of anyone grilling without a cold one. Bet the food wern't no good.
> Until all the Bible thumpers left, then my nephew and I  jumped on 'em !!!
> ...



SWEET! Now maybe he can help you with those taxes you always put off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SWEET! Now maybe he can help you with those taxes you always put off.






Naw, I'm gonna make him change my diapers when I get old !!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> I promised him years ago that if he got his Master's I'd give him one of my Benilli's, I offered him a thousand cash, or the Benilli. Wish he would of taken the cash.




hahah shoulda just given him the cash then  When im given a choice I always pick the better of the two


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

MizT is drivin me  to go play in da pool 

Cuz is movin out 1st of Sept, better use it before we lose it!!! 

CYL!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I'm gonna make him change my diapers when I get old !!


Thanks for that visual


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I'm gonna make him change my diapers when I get old !!



Shouldn't be long now...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't be long now...







What brand would you recommend ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> hahah shoulda just given him the cash then  When im given a choice I always pick the better of the two







He did !!!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What brand would you recommend ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What brand would you recommend ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> He did !!!



On a roll!! 

Waitin on da Jaguar...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He did !!!



How is the bathroom remodelingoing?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is drivin me  to go play in da pool
> 
> Cuz is movin out 1st of Sept, better use it before we lose it!!!
> 
> CYL!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> What brand would you recommend ???


 OH SNAP!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How is the bathroom remodelingoing?





I keep falling down ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What brand would you recommend ???



Ask the liberals in the PF, they are all the time wetting themselves.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> He did !!



I was agreeing with his choice. lol ;]


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I was agreeing with his choice. lol ;]






Ohhhhhhhhhhh, my bad !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, Jennifer won, only two votes for Brooklyn and Quacks vote doesn't count. We all know he's a Suzie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, Jennifer won, only two votes for Brooklyn and Quacks vote doesn't count. We all know he's a Suzie.





Your diaper need changing ???


----------



## kracker (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, Jennifer won, only two votes for Brooklyn and Quacks vote doesn't count. We all know he's a Suzie.


Where are we, Chicago? You get the votes the way you want and then close the polls.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your diaper need changing ???





kracker said:


> Where are we, Chicago? You get the votes the way you want and then close the polls.



Nope, quacks diapers will only hold so much so I had to close the voting early.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2012)

Gotta go to town, fuel up my 4 wheeler and wash it.  Dang young uns .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

Lawdamercyitshawt


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

That was refreshing!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Whatcha nawin on?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That was refreshing!!!


didja remember your flippy flops?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha nawin on?


 nuttin, wishin I had some popcorn though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> didja remember your flippy flops?
> 
> nuttin, wishin I had some popcorn though!



I got some popcorn. Uon't some?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got some popcorn. Uon't some?


sure, can ya fax it to me?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2012)

Looky at the time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> didja remember your flippy flops?
> 
> nuttin, wishin I had some popcorn though!



Crocs baby, crocs!! 

Here!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2012)

Still at werk......there outta be a law


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure, can ya fax it to me?



Nope, got no fax, but I'll text it to you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2012)

About 9:30 this morning I stepped of the UTV to grab a shovel and fill in a hole with dirt.  Well I stopped right in front of a yellow jacket nest I did not know was there.  About 2 dozen bites and they still sting and itch like crazy.  Have taken two benedryl and pain pills.  Let's here the home remedies.  please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About 9:30 this morning I stepped of the UTV to grab a shovel and fill in a hole with dirt.  Well I stopped right in front of a yellow jacket nest I did not know was there.  About 2 dozen bites and they still sting and itch like crazy.  Have taken two benedryl and pain pills.  Let's here the home remedies.  please.



tear apart a cigarette and mix the tobacco with a little water( or spit). Seems to work better for me than the meat tenderizer paste.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About 9:30 this morning I stepped of the UTV to grab a shovel and fill in a hole with dirt.  Well I stopped right in front of a yellow jacket nest I did not know was there.  About 2 dozen bites and they still sting and itch like crazy.  Have taken two benedryl and pain pills.  Let's here the home remedies.  please.



That does it, you just convinced me to start dipping again..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> tear apart a cigarette and mix the tobacco with a little water( or spit). Seems to work better for me than the meat tenderizer paste.



I have to admit, cigarette tobacco has worked better for me than anything else I've ever tried.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I have to admit, cigarette tobacco has worked better for me than anything else I've ever tried.



Ya'll ever wonder how they discovered that remedy?   Here ... put somma this on 'er.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll ever wonder how they discovered that remedy?   Here ... put somma this on 'er.



 

Now that I think of it, I actually remember the first time it was suggested by one of my grandparents when I was a kid, I remember thinkin....spit on tobacco, do what?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll ever wonder how they discovered that remedy?   Here ... put somma this on 'er.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll ever wonder how they discovered that remedy?   Here ... put somma this on 'er.



You nailed that one,Tagbabe. 
When i read that comment, i can hear Grandma saying it just like that. I miss her.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 16, 2012)

Why, yes.....yes I did.....


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7048988&postcount=20

I can't stand an idiot....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll ever wonder how they discovered that remedy?   Here ... put somma this on 'er.





My Dear Grandmother dipped Dental Snuff. Back then it was a black label with yellow writin` on it. I`ll never forget that. Many times she would put that snuff on my wasp stings and skeeter bites. God knows I miss that woman.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My Dear Grandmother dipped Dental Snuff. Back then it was a black label with yellow writin` on it. I`ll never forget that. Many times she would put that snuff on my wasp stings and skeeter bites. God knows I miss that woman.



Me too Nick!  My Maw Franks dipped 'Red Top' but she never offered to put any of it on my bee stings.  She always got some of Paw's chewing tobacco or one of my uncles cigarettes for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Why, yes.....yes I did.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7048988&postcount=20
> ...



So you hang out wiff us!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> My Dear Grandmother dipped Dental Snuff. Back then it was a black label with yellow writin` on it. I`ll never forget that. Many times she would put that snuff on my wasp stings and skeeter bites. God knows I miss that woman.





Wait a minute here.....bees and mosquitos actually stung you!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So you hang out wiff us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep, even me...    To this day, even though I don`t have a runnin` gear anymore, I love to mess with a wasp nest. I do usually try to save em till I need some bait though, nowadays.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My Dear Grandmother dipped Dental Snuff. Back then it was a black label with yellow writin` on it. I`ll never forget that. Many times she would put that snuff on my wasp stings and skeeter bites. God knows I miss that woman.





Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute here.....bees and mosquitos actually stung you!!!




So Jeff did you get the grass mowed, or spend time with Mrs, T in the pool??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, even me...    To this day, even though I don`t have a runnin` gear anymore, I love to mess with a wasp nest. I do usually try to save em till I need some bait though, nowadays.


A guy that I work with says that his Grandpa could reach up, and take down a wasp nest without being stung!!

Don't think I would try that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, even me...    To this day, even though I don`t have a runnin` gear anymore, I love to mess with a wasp nest. I do usually try to save em till I need some bait though, nowadays.



Never could figure it out, but I had a Great Uncle that would just reach up to big ol red wasp nest full of'em and pull it down and wipe his arm off 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So Jeff did you get the grass mowed, or spend time with Mrs, T in the pool??



Went to the pool....it's right up the road about 5 miles from here. As soon as we got about 2 miles from the house the bottom fell out.  Then it passed on by but it was cloudy a good bit of the time. We got 2 good showers here today. Grass is growin so fast it ain't funny


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A guy that I work with says that his Grandpa could reach up, and take down a wasp nest without being stung!!
> 
> Don't think I would try that!!





Old man showed me that trick once when I was a youngun. A couple of years ago, I finally got the nerve up to try it on a small nest on one of our steel towers. It was about head high from the ground. One of the other linemen stayed back about 10 feet to watch. I walked up to it and plucked it like an apple, and those rascals flew straight to him and ate him up before he could get into high gear. I never suffered a sting from em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A guy that I work with says that his Grandpa could reach up, and take down a wasp nest without being stung!!
> 
> Don't think I would try that!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So you hang out wiff us!!!



Y'all are my type of idjits


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all are my type of idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all are my type of idjits



Personally, I prefer idjit anyway!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I guess there's no night crew any longer...so WAKE UP folks!  Trashy Tuesday is upon us!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 17, 2012)

Old people need their sleep....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2012)

It is getting lighter outside so the sun did not burn out last night.   So I am brewing coffee for the drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

afternoon idjits!!!! dijaw miss me?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is getting lighter outside so the sun did not burn out last night.   So I am brewing coffee for the drivelers.



Thanks.  I sure need a pot this morning.

Mornin everybody!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> afternoon idjits!!!! dijaw miss me?



surfaced for air did you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> surfaced for air did you?



takin a break and came back to werk


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2012)

mornin ya'll


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 17, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

Morning everybody..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Back on days.



'Moanin ya'll !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

Mornin`...

Quack, you see this gator trout?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7049426#post7049426


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...
> 
> Quack, you see this gator trout?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7049426#post7049426






Wow, what a stud of a fish !!! 


Makes my 29" seven and half pounder look small !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

need................more......................coffee...................please!
morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> need................more......................coffee...................please!
> morning



howdy  wazhappnin


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

‎Don't glare at me lady! You're the one who named your kid Marco then yelled his name in Wal Mart!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> ‎Don't glare at me lady! You're the one who named your kid Marco then yelled his name in Wal Mart!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howdy  wazhappnin


 Draggin my wagon this mornin for some reason...........  How YOU doin?


kracker said:


> ‎Don't glare at me lady! You're the one who named your kid Marco then yelled his name in Wal Mart!


 for real?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...
> 
> Quack, you see this gator trout?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7049426#post7049426





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a stud of a fish !!!
> 
> 
> Makes my 29" seven and half pounder look small !!!



Mann, that is a stud right there!!! Believe it or not Quack and Nic, back about 40 yrs ago, we caught 24's all day long. I miss those days....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Draggin my wagon this mornin for some reason...........  How YOU doin?
> 
> for real?



glad to be home.... tired of hearin hey mon.... or howmayihelpedyou... Florida is a melting pot for sure!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mann, that is a stud right there!!! Believe it or not Quack and Nic, back about 40 yrs ago, we caught 24's all day long. I miss those days....





I never caught any of the really bigs ones like that, but at Econfina, St Marks, and Spring creek, we used to catch a lot of fish. Back then the limit was 50 (I think), and when the flats were right, you could catch em hard as you could cast. Reds too, were everywhere, because this was before ol` Paul made his discovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, mornin`, you precious heifer!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> glad to be home.... tired of hearin hey mon.... or howmayihelpedyou... _*Florida is a melting pot*_ for sure!


Always has been and getting worse from what some of my friends that live there say!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`, you precious heifer!!





'Mornin !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`, you precious heifer!!



Your runnin gear might not be all that good, but I see you still don't mind goin out on a limb 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Always has been and getting worse from what some of my friends that live there say!



that was my first time down that way....this ol boy did not fit in.. wernt any country folk bars.. all pinky in the air places with 50$ plates. ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that was my first time down that way....this ol boy did not fit in.. wernt any country folk bars.. all pinky in the air places with 50$ plates. ...



Didja give'em somthin to talk about??


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> glad to be home.... tired of hearin hey mon.... or howmayihelpedyou... Florida is a melting pot for sure!



ye mon.  A mi fi tell you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin`, you precious heifer!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!





Nicodemus said:


>
















blood on the ground said:


> that was my first time down that way....this ol boy did not fit in.. wernt any country folk bars.. all pinky in the air places with 50$ plates. ...


just how far south didja go????


pstrahin said:


> ye mon.  A mi fi tell you!


 say what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that was my first time down that way....this ol boy did not fit in.. wernt any country folk bars.. all pinky in the air places with 50$ plates. ...



Well duhhhh, once you pass Tallahassee you have left the south and are in Yankee land again. That or you better speak spanglish real dang good.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just how far south didja go????
> 
> say what?





Jamaican slang for, thats right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Didja give'em somthin to talk about??


yes.. go back and read about me flippin the boat and the hawt chick laughin at me....


pstrahin said:


> ye mon.  A mi fi tell you!


 your not helpin



Keebs said:


> just how far south didja go????
> 
> say what?


fartlauderdale


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhhh, once you pass Tallahassee you have left the south and are in Yankee land again. That or you better speak spanglish real dang good.



dontchano ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Jamaican slang for, thats right.


oy vey, ya had me goin there!


blood on the ground said:


> fartlauderdale


 That's Fawt Lawder Dale............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Who drank the last of the coffee and didn't make another pot?


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Draggin my wagon this mornin for some reason...........  How YOU doin?
> 
> for real?


Nah, just a bad Marco Polo joke I heard. My twisted sense of humor thrives on stuff like that.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

I am headin norf for the next 6 days.  Elkins West by golly Virginia.  Going to a family reunion.  I'll bet I can understand every word they speak.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am headin norf for the next 6 days.  Elkins West by golly Virginia.  Going to a family reunion.  I'll bet I can understand every word they speak.



You going to pick-up some chicks at yo reunion?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who drank the last of the coffee and didn't make another pot?


mudracer, I seen him do it! but ya didn't hear it from me.......... I'll tell Otis to make a koffee run........ just hold on.........


kracker said:


> Nah, just a bad Marco Polo joke I heard. My twisted sense of humor thrives on stuff like that.





hdm03 said:


> You going to pick-up some chicks at yo reunion?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You going to pick-up some chicks at yo reunion?



It will be weird having all of my ex-girlfriends at the same place at the same time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mudracer, I seen him do it! but ya didn't hear it from me.......... I'll tell Otis to make a koffee run........ just hold on.........



No thanks, I'll make my own.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 17, 2012)

Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today.



That's what you get for challenging the Messican on his weather readin skilz...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No thanks, I'll make my own.


He run out of the Korean stuff you said you liked?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He run out of the Korean stuff you said you liked?



Watch your mouth young lady...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today.





Whasa matter lil fella ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch your mouth young lady...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whasa matter lil fella ???


 can't you read? He said " 			 		  		 		 			 			Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today."


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It will be weird having all of my ex-girlfriends at the same place at the same time!



Yeah; I guess that will be a little awkward


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today.



Ooohhhh; so that's what I've been smelling


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't you read? He said " 			 		  		 		 			 			Mornin.. Left work at 3 yesterday and home sick today."






I don't remember pullin yo chain, and until I do, silence.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; I guess that will be a little awkward



it aint that bad... i go to mine in talludegger Al evey year


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am headin norf for the next 6 days.  Elkins West by golly Virginia.  Going to a family reunion.  I'll bet I can understand every word they speak.



make sure your home in time for the fishin trip


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't remember pullin yo chain, and until I do, silence.








 usofunny!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what you get for challenging the Messican on his weather readin skilz...







Keebs said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> Whasa matter lil fella ???



Congestion in my head & chest.



hdm03 said:


> Ooohhhh; so that's what I've been smelling


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Congestion in my head & chest.


 whatcha taking for it?


Hankus said:


>


 here, you look thirsty..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife didn't feel well yesterday, so she didn't cook.  

It's either left ova pizza, or ride to town for some decent dinner.


Whatchaya'll gonna have ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife didn't feel well yesterday, so she didn't cook.
> 
> It's either left ova pizza, or ride to town for some decent dinner.
> 
> ...


 are you pulling my chain *now*???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife didn't feel well yesterday, so she didn't cook.
> 
> It's either left ova pizza, or ride to town for some decent dinner.
> 
> ...



I had pasta salad with baby back ribz.......yummy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

I gots to go to the tag office at lunch; so it will be something fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> are you pulling my chain *now*???





As a matter of fact, yessssssssssss !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had pasta salad with baby back ribz.......yummy


I love some baby back ribzzzz!


Hooked On Quack said:


> As a matter of fact, yessssssssssss !!!!


 ok, then I am having a re-run of bbq & tater salad.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't make up my mind ?????


'Course, ain't much to choose from around here.


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

Pot roast and biscuits with blueberry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make up my mind ?????
> 
> 
> 'Course, ain't much to choose from around here.


 what's your choices, I'll help ya decide.......... 


kracker said:


> Pot roast and biscuits with blueberry cobbler for dessert.


yuuummmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's your choices, I'll help ya decide..........
> 
> yuuummmmm





The usual fast food booger joints, Capt D's, KFC, (some buffets, but don't have time), Waffle House, Messican, that's 'bout it.  Oh, Harveys and IGA have pretty decent food .


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make up my mind ?????
> 
> 
> 'Course, ain't much to choose from around here.



How bout them three hotdogs da bible thumpers didn't eat?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The usual fast food booger joints, Capt D's, KFC, (some buffets, but don't have time), Waffle House, Messican, that's 'bout it.  Oh, Harveys and IGA have pretty decent food .


 lawd, your choices sound 'bout like mine........... our Harvey's has a decent deli too! Just pull thru KFC & get ya a bucket!


Hornet22 said:


> How bout them three hotdogs da bible thumpers didn't eat?


 Suzie got those..........
 Hey you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The usual fast food booger joints, Capt D's, KFC, (some buffets, but don't have time), Waffle House, Messican, that's 'bout it.  Oh, Harveys and IGA have pretty decent food .



Get some Buffet to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> How bout them three hotdogs da bible thumpers didn't eat?










I done et 'em !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

I vote for Harvey's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lawd, your choices sound 'bout like mine........... our Harvey's has a decent deli too! Just pull thru KFC & get ya a bucket!
> 
> Suzie got those..........
> Hey you!




IGA has a better deli than Harveys.




boneboy96 said:


> Get some Buffet to go!





Had buffet yesterday,  they weigh your plate and then charge the crap out of ya!!!



Kinda leaning towards some Messican ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda leaning towards some Messican ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Kinda leaning towards some Messican ???[/QUOTE]



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Careful how ya lean, just sayin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Get some Buffet to go!


 they get their money's worth and then some!


Hooked On Quack said:


> IGA has a better deli than Harveys.
> 
> Had buffet yesterday,  they weigh your plate and _*then charge the crap out of ya*_!!!
> 
> Kinda leaning towards some Messican ???


 We don't have an IGA any more...........
oh lawd, if you go messican, I pity da idjits that come thru your office this afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they get their money's worth and then some!
> 
> We don't have an IGA any more...........
> oh lawd, if you go messican, I pity da idjits that come thru your office this afternoon!



Yeah, I'll be gettin reports on the weather thread from the idjits that live down that way about it thunderin something fierce, and there won't be a cloud in the sky..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I'll be gettin reports on the weather thread from the idjits that live down that way about it thunderin something fierce, and there won't be a cloud in the sky..


 I've read that.............
NOW, here at my office I got some thunder going on to my west, pulled up the radar & BOOM, there it is!  I got some as it passed the house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've read that.............
> NOW, here at my office I got some thunder going on to my west, pulled up the radar & BOOM, there it is!  I got some as it passed the house!



Yeah, y'all have some real doozies popping up down there.

I can't seem to buy a good one at my place...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, y'all have some real doozies popping up down there.
> 
> I can't seem to buy a good one at my place...


 yeah, but they keep going around MY place as well!
I'm having to hold off on opening the pool on account of this one, it's popping some more kinda lightening!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Lawd it humid....is it beer 30 yet???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but they keep going around MY place as well!
> I'm having to hold off on opening the pool on account of this one, it's popping some more kinda lightening!



Read my weather post I just put up. Y'all be careful down there. I've witnessed one MS Downburst in my life, and it did some kind of damage.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Read my weather post I just put up. Y'all be careful down there. I've witnessed one MS Downburst in my life, and it did some kind of damage.


 I did....... and got another window open just for the radar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 here, I'll share this for some of your


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here, I'll share this for some of your



Did you see what I sent you yesterday, just as the whistle blew??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you see what I sent you yesterday, just as the whistle blew??


 yeah I did...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


> here, I'll share this for some of your










Puttin me to work. I tell ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Puttin me to work. I tell ya.


 snap, I forgot Jeff's bib again!
Sowwy!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought we was about to get a good storm and now the sun is out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

160 days 09 hrs 48 min til christmas


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought we was about to get a good storm and now the sun is out.


Did that here & now it's POURING!
 TOLD my lifeguard "Hold off, don't open yet" what's he do? yep, open just to have them get out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 160 days 09 hrs 48 min til christmas



How many days, hours and minutes until your anniversary..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 160 days 09 hrs 48 min til christmas


 how many until deer season, southern zone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought we was about to get a good storm and now the sun is out.





Hi !!! 





Maaaaaaaan, those nacho supremes don't play . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many days, hours and minutes until your anniversary..


now thats toooo much math and it's


Keebs said:


> how many until deer season, southern zone?



about 8 weeks infin you hunt with a stick and strang


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bbbffffffft


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

acworth ga has the most mannly home depot in the world... they sale beer!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!
> 
> Hi Back!
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> acworth ga has the most mannly home depot in the world... they sale beer!!!



No way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> acworth ga has the most mannly home depot in the world... they sale beer!!!



Or do they sail it? or maybe they sell it???


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or do they sail it? or maybe they sell it???



Miguel, you don't know squat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Miguel, you don't know squat!





Funny how when their, there, they're cornered with the truth they resort to personal attacks huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> now thats toooo much math and it's
> 
> 
> about 8 weeks infin you hunt with a stick and strang


 nope and no smoke pole neither, just rifle..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


thank you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or do they sail it? or maybe they sell it???


 bored today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Puttin me to work. I tell ya.



Somebody's gotta keep this place cleaned up 




Keebs said:


> snap, I forgot Jeff's bib again!
> Sowwy!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> Bbbffffffft



Send it to Quack, sounds like he's gonna need it mo than me


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny how when their, there, they're cornered with the truth they resort to personal attacks huh?



It sure is.  Deflection, a democratic tactic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Poor Quack. He still aint back.
He shoulda gone with Capin D's.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Quack. He still aint back.
> He shoulda gone with Capin D's.


Git ready, I'll swang by ya & pick ya up & we'll go find him!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Quack. He still aint back.
> He shoulda gone with Capin D's.



Poor Quack? 

How'd you like to clean that john when he is done in there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Quack. He still aint back.
> He shoulda gone with Capin D's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Git ready, I'll swang by ya & pick ya up & we'll go find him!



Cooler load in case we get parched. I'm ready


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Poor Quack?
> 
> How'd you like to clean that john when he is done in there?



He's an artist


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Poor Quack?
> 
> How'd you like to clean that john when he is done in there?



Dat's what the messican is for!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> No way!


way!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or do they sail it? or maybe they sell it???


 


pstrahin said:


> Miguel, you don't know squat!


sure he does


Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what the messican is for!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cooler load in case we get parched. I'm ready


RRRrrrrrroooooooooooaaaaaaaaadddddddddTriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??


 out looking for you!!!!  Where you hiding? Me & Mrs.Hornet has been all over these mines, she's even been ridin on the hood tryin to "sniff" you out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> out looking for you!!!!  Where you hiding? Me & Mrs.Hornet has been all over these mines, she's even been ridin on the hood tryin to "sniff" you out!






I've been, er uh, kinda busy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been, er uh, kinda busy.


 just as well, we had to come back & stock back up on dranks............  it was fun while it lasted though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy in the saltwater forum said he fished in 20' seas . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guy in the saltwater forum said he fished in 20' seas . . .


 he's been in your pool again?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been, er uh, kinda busy.



You need some wet wipes little fella?


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he's been in your pool again?


nice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guy in the saltwater forum said he fished in 20' seas . . .



This I gotta see!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This I gotta see!!!



I've been in 20 ft seas, those weren't anywhere near 20!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Got another good shower here today...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got another good shower here today...



Good; you were starting to stank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good; you were starting to stank



I've had one everyday for the past couple weeks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've had one everyday for the past couple weeks



Dang; must be some sort of record?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; must be some sort of record?



This is post drought!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ya'll need to REMIND me to look at the clock since Mud ain't here to do it! Toodles!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang keebs did you lock the door when you left?   No drivelers and drivelllllled or drooooooooled or nothing for a while.   Going to make a run to the gas station and then settle in for a evening of plastering.......myself that is.  Eat your heart out hankus


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You need some wet wipes little fella?


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang keebs did you lock the door when you left?   No drivelers and drivelllllled or drooooooooled or nothing for a while.   Going to make a run to the gas station and then settle in for a evening of plastering.......myself that is.  Eat your heart out hankus


I

HATE

YOU


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


>



I missed that one somehow....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Man, what a long day.....
Oh, and your Handyman tip of the day:
 When you want to drill a hole thru round metal conduit, use a nail to start a pilot hole for the power drillbit. 
This tip occured to me after the drillbit slid off the first time. I thought of the pilot hole while i was waiting for the bleeding to stop.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2012)

Think a lil time wit III an Beam at the hog pen is in order


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a long day.....
> Oh, and your Handyman tip of the day:
> When you want to drill a hole thru round metal conduit, use a nail to start a pilot hole for the power drillbit.
> This tip occured to me after the drillbit slid off the first time. I thought of the pilot hole while i was waiting for the bleeding to stop.



Where'd it get ya??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang keebs did you lock the door when you left?   No drivelers and drivelllllled or drooooooooled or nothing for a while.   Going to make a run to the gas station and then settle in for a evening of plastering.......myself that is.  Eat your heart out hankus



My liver jus flipped you off 



Hankus said:


> Think a lil time wit III an Beam at the hog pen is in order



This is bettee though


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I missed that one somehow....



I was eating a taco when I read that.  Taco shells hurt when they come out your nose. 



rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a long day.....
> Oh, and your Handyman tip of the day:
> When you want to drill a hole thru round metal conduit, use a nail to start a pilot hole for the power drillbit.
> This tip occured to me after the drillbit slid off the first time. I thought of the pilot hole while i was waiting for the bleeding to stop.




Keebs is gonna fuss at you fur using power tools.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd it get ya??



Palm. Behind pinkie finger. I'll live.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2012)

Evening folks...quick fly by!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was eating a taco when I read that.  Taco shells hurt when they come out your nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why i waited till she and Bubbette were gone. Just so i wouldn't have to hear " You are gonna hurt yourself, again".


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a long day.....
> Oh, and your Handyman tip of the day:
> When you want to drill a hole thru round metal conduit, use a nail to start a pilot hole for the power drillbit.
> This tip occured to me after the drillbit slid off the first time. I thought of the pilot hole while i was waiting for the bleeding to stop.



Tip of the day......Keep bama away from sharp, shiny objects........


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why i waited till she and Bubbette were gone. Just so i wouldn't have to hear " You are gonna hurt yourself, again".



Smart man.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2012)

Ol Jim sure do burn good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Pookie....Y'all use a nail for a pilot hole at da big house?


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ol Jim sure do burn good


Check yo fb...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pookie....Y'all use a nail for a pilot hole at da big house?



Only on skulls.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why i waited till she and Bubbette were gone. Just so i wouldn't have to hear " You are gonna hurt yourself, again".



S'okay, since I can't be there to kiss your booboo this weekened, I got you a "hope your booboo feels better soon prize". 

I'll leave the booboo kissing up to Bait this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Tip of the day......Keep bama away from sharp, shiny objects........





Ain`t much I worry about, but ol` Robert, I worry about sometimes...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> S'okay, since I can't be there to kiss your booboo this weekened, I got you a "hope your booboo feels better soon prize".
> 
> I'll leave the booboo kissing up to Bait this time.



But, but..... we was saving Tonka  for you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t much I worry about, but ol` Robert, I worry about sometimes...



Well, he definitely knows how to keep the blood a flowin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t much I worry about, but ol` Robert, I worry about sometimes...



Appreciate it, Brother, but i'm used to multiple daily injuries. Just popped the blood blister on my thumb from Sunday crossbow practice. Had my thumb above the rail so when the string whizzed by it cracked my thumbnail and felt like i hit my thumb with a hammer.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t much I worry about, but ol` Robert, I worry about sometimes...





rhbama3 said:


> Appreciate it, Brother, but i'm used to multiple daily injuries. Just popped the blood blister on my thumb from Sunday crossbow practice. Had my thumb above the rail so when the string whizzed by it cracked my thumbnail and felt like i hit my thumb with a hammer.



Nic...... just call him lucky


----------



## CountryClover (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nic...... just call him lucky



YOU are the lucky one! We've missed you this week.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Appreciate it, Brother, but i'm used to multiple daily injuries. Just popped the blood blister on my thumb from Sunday crossbow practice. Had my thumb above the rail so when the string whizzed by it cracked my thumbnail and felt like i hit my thumb with a hammer.



OOWWW! I did that when I first got mine. took bout 2 or 3 years to get all the feeling back in my left thumb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> Hey!



Talk about a stranger!! Howdy!


----------



## CountryClover (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Talk about a stranger!! Howdy!



It has been a while, had some life changing experiences, but I'm baaaaccckkkk!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> YOU are the lucky one! We've missed you this week.



What happened....did he go chucky yet???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nic...... just call him lucky







CountryClover said:


> Hey!




Howdy Miss Karen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What happened....did he go chucky yet???



Today was an AVR/MVR/CABG with removal of tricuspid and mitral vegetations and removal of  a right atrial mass.
Tomorrow is an AVR/CABG with the Chuckster. I've been requested.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Today was an AVR/MVR/CABG with removal of tricuspid and mitral vegetations and removal of  a right atrial mass.
> Tomorrow is an AVR/CABG with the Chuckster. I've been requested.



I'd rather take a drill bit to the back of my hand!!!!

Be back on Thurs....... have call this weekend!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> OOWWW! I did that when I first got mine. took bout 2 or 3 years to get all the feeling back in my left thumb.



2 or 3 years ago?
Dude, thats just a normal day for me....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'd rather take a drill bit to the back of my hand!!!!



Well, i got the drillbit covered already, but i'll still be participating tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Today was an AVR/MVR/CABG with removal of tricuspid and mitral vegetations and removal of  a right atrial mass.
> Tomorrow is an AVR/CABG with the Chuckster. I've been requested.



Yep my wife is out pulling the weeding vegetation out of the garden and picking veggies as we speak..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep my wife is out pulling the weeding vegetation out of the garden and picking veggies as we speak..



....If you have a garden, you didn't grow that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....If you have a garden, you didn't grow that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep my wife is out pulling the weeding vegetation out of the garden and picking veggies as we speak..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....If you have a garden, you didn't grow that!!



Yeah I know, Wobbly Choochoo and Boogirl grew it for me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....If you have a garden, you didn't grow that!!



sig line worthy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Today was an AVR/MVR/CABG with removal of tricuspid and mitral vegetations and removal of  a right atrial mass.
> Tomorrow is an AVR/CABG with the Chuckster. I've been requested.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....If you have a garden, you didn't grow that!!




Good evening folks!!!............Finally got some rain here this evening!!........1.5 inches!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah I know, Wobbly Choochoo and Boogirl grew it for me...


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!!............Finally got some rain here this evening!!........1.5 inches!!



Got pounded in Newnan/Grantville area.  Keep it comming!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!!............Finally got some rain here this evening!!........1.5 inches!!



Had some sprinkles right before dark. Not enough to even wet the pavement.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Got pounded in Newnan/Grantville area.  Keep it comming!


Prolly not going to see much more here tonight!!........I'm happy with what we got though!!



rhbama3 said:


> Had some sprinkles right before dark. Not enough to even wet the pavement.


This was the first significant rainfall we have had in two weeks!!

Just been sitting on the sidelines watching everybody else getting rain!!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 17, 2012)

It rained here.
All my car windows were down..

..sigh.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> It rained here.
> All my car windows were down..
> 
> ..sigh.


That or a freshly washed vehicle is a guarantee of rain!!

Maybe I need to change my ways!!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That or a freshly washed vehicle is a guarantee of rain!!
> 
> Maybe I need to change my ways!!



There are these things called rain sticks..
could try that too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> There are these things called rain sticks..
> could try that too


Never heard of that one??

Of course we could hang a dead snake.......... Never-mind that one didn't go so well in another thread!!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2012)

And another day of work, getting rained on.

Im not the only one whos noticed, i've got people walking up to me all day " Hey you ever notice it only rains when you workin?"


----------



## kracker (Jul 17, 2012)

slip said:


> And another day of work, getting rained on.
> 
> Im not the only one whos noticed, i've got people walking up to me all day " Hey you ever notice it only rains when you workin?"


Hey, you might could pick up a few bucks as a rainmaker, I'm sure folks would hire you for that


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2012)

Well its beena long 8 or 9 days ... and now its here, im off for two days and get to sleep in. So
the first thing to wake me up in the morning is getting shot.

Goodnight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey SLIP...WAKE UP!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2012)

Slip the coffee is ready so rise and shine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Mernin, is it time for a nap yet?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Mornin everybody..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Howdy folks…had to choke down the wife’s breakfast extra hard boiled eggs and what I think was a grilled cheese!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Good morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks…had to choke down the wife’s breakfast extra hard boiled eggs and what I think was a grilled cheese!



Like I said, "And they lived happily ever after"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2012)

I is tired


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I is tired



That's to be expected on the uphill side of the Hump!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Like I said, "And they lived happily ever after"



.........


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

morning folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> .........



I still haven't figgered out why mine can't fry an egg, she can cook just about anything else to perfection  

Sometimes she'll ask, "Do you want fried or scrambled?"

I just say, "It don't matter!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I still haven't figgered out why mine can't fry an egg, she can cook just about anything else to perfection
> 
> Sometimes she'll ask, "Do you want fried or scrambled?"
> 
> I just say, "It don't matter!"



 I say the same thing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I say the same thing!



"And they lived happily ever after".........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

To kill a mocking bird,.............. that is the question. I promised a certain someone some figs and upon inspection i have realized that this stupid bird has pecked every fig, tomato, grape, cucumber and green pecan in the whole place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> To kill a mocking bird,.............. that is the question. I promised a certain someone some figs and upon inspection i have realized that this stupid bird has pecked every fig, tomato, grape, cucumber and green pecan in the whole place.



Dead bird!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> To kill a mocking bird,.............. that is the question. I promised a certain someone some figs and upon inspection i have realized that this stupid bird has pecked every fig, tomato, grape, cucumber and green pecan in the whole place.


Choot em' Lizbeth!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2012)

Morning all..and happy Hump Day!   Mockingbirds die at noon...news at 11!   What's fer breakfast?  By the time I get out of the dentists chair it won't matter...it'll be lunch time.   That's dinner time to yee true southerners!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Payroll sheet on it's way............. slipped a few of ya'll's names in on it this time............ think they'll notice????
MORNING!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Payroll sheet on it's way............. slipped a few of ya'll's names in on it this time............ think they'll notice????
> MORNING!



I hope you slipped mine in there twice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all..and happy Hump Day!   Mockingbirds die at noon...news at 11!   What's fer breakfast?  By the time I get out of the dentists chair it won't matter...it'll be lunch time.   That's dinner time to yee true southerners!







Keebs said:


> Payroll sheet on it's way............. slipped a few of ya'll's names in on it this time............ think they'll notice????
> MORNING!



Did you apply my raise we discussed!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you slipped mine in there twice.





Jeff C. said:


> Did you apply my raise we discussed!!


of course!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> of course!



So, the check is in the mail, right???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So, the check is in the mail, right???


 welllll..........uuummm............. mine is direct deposit............ so ............... ok, what's on the agenda today??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> welllll..........uuummm............. mine is direct deposit............ so ............... ok, what's on the agenda today??????



You tell me!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 18, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy



Howdy 

You must be up to somthin!! I've seen that grin b4


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You tell me!!!


well, finish up the paper work that goes with payroll, go thru the ................. oooohhh, you mean other than that............... eh, whatcha got in mind............... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy


 Hey, what's cookin??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, what's on the agenda today??????



An audit of your direct deposits...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

Mornin` folks.  

Off to have this old knee looked at, one more time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, finish up the paper work that goes with payroll, go thru the ................. oooohhh, you mean other than that............... eh, whatcha got in mind...............
> 
> Hey, what's cookin??????



I'm still thinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Off to have this old knee looked at, one more time.



Good luck with it Nic!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Off to have this old knee looked at, one more time.



Tell em' to put a grease nipple on that thing so you can lube it up when it's givin you problems...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> An audit of your direct deposits...





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Off to have this old knee looked at, one more time.


 Mornin.....................  they'll convince your hard head it can get better................


Jeff C. said:


> I'm still thinkin


 quit, I smell it smokin down here!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell em' to put a grease nipple on that thing so you can lube it up when it's givin you problems...


Hhhhhhmmmmmm........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.....................  they'll convince your hard head it can get better................
> 
> quit, I smell it smokin down here!
> 
> Hhhhhhmmmmmm........................



Very distinctive aroma, fried brain cell!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 18, 2012)

Big chief,  smell like smoke.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Very distinctive aroma, fried brain cell!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Big chief,  smell like smoke.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Gotta go and pick up a truck/trailer full of wheat/corn/.



Off work til Saturday !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go and pick up a truck/trailer full of wheat/corn/.
> 
> 
> 
> Off work til Saturday !!



Whatcha gonna do with all that grain Cabbage Patch?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go and pick up a truck/trailer full of wheat/corn/.
> 
> 
> 
> Off work til Saturday !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha gonna do with all that grain Cabbage Patch?


 yeah, whatcha gonna do wit it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, whatcha gonna do wit it?



Birds are not in season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha gonna do with all that grain Cabbage Patch?









Keebs said:


> yeah, whatcha gonna do wit it?









threeleggedpigmy said:


> Birds are not in season.










not yet . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

dijaweatyet? I had the runnin gear out from under 2 chickenz...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> not yet . . .



Hey Cabbage Patch, I found some of your younger year pictures this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaweatyet? I had the runnin gear out from under 2 chickenz...



Tuner feesh sammiches...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Big chief,  smell like smoke.



Pigmy Chief know many aromas now!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> not yet . . .



Just answer the questions, sir!!! And wipe that silly grin off yo face


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaweatyet? I had the runnin gear out from under 2 chickenz...


Krystals, I'll get back to you on the quantity.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tuner feesh sammiches...



ferseriouse that is my favorite samich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Krystals, I'll get back to you on the quantity.



Blech, pink slime patties....(where's the puking smiley?)


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Krystals, I'll get back to you on the quantity.



if you dont eat 12 yer a womenz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Nuked shepherd's pie!!! Dessert....biskit wiff blueberry jam!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaweatyet? I had the runnin gear out from under 2 chickenz...


Manwich & fresh from the garden veggies soaked in Zesty *I*talian........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cabbage Patch, I found some of your younger year pictures this morning





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blech, pink slime patties....(where's the puking smiley?)


 I thought that was MickiD's?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pigmy Chief know many aromas now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just answer the questions, sir!!! And wipe that silly grin off yo face





Ain't gonna doit!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

Going to da Waffle House


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Manwich & fresh from the garden veggies soaked in Zesty *I*talian........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was MickiD's?



fresh veggies...that rocks  got mayo on the manwich?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Going to da Waffle House



X2 hash browns all the way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon and egg sammich, wife's gonna hafta to kick things up a coupla notches 'round here . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon and egg sammich, wife's gonna hafta to kick things up a coupla notches 'round here . . .



let us no how that works out


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tuner feesh sammiches...


I am proud to say, in my 45 years on this earth, I have never eaten tuna fish in any shape, form, or fashion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> let us no how that works out







Sometimes ya just gotta LAY down the law !!! 



Danged ole rookie . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> I am proud to say, in my 45 years on this earth, I have never eaten tuna fish in any shape, form, or fashion.



That's just ghey..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna doit!!









wehavevaysofmakinyutawlk!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hdm03 said:


> Going to da Waffle House


 have you warned your co-workers???????


blood on the ground said:


> fresh veggies...that rocks  got mayo on the manwich?


eh, going breadless today, just meat baby..........


threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2 hash browns all the way


skattered!!


blood on the ground said:


> let us no how that works out


really!


kracker said:


> I am proud to say, in my 45 years on this earth, I have never eaten tuna fish in any shape, form, or fashion.


 you just don't know what you're missin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes ya just gotta LAY down the law !!!
> Danged ole rookie . . .


 yeah, right...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wehavevaysofmakinyutawlk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scattered, smothered, diced, and peppered!!

Like the MIL's birfday party there?


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just ghey..


Hey, this ain't booboy you're talking to


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2 hash browns all the way



Scattered, smothered and topped with chili


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> _*Scattered, smothered, diced, and peppered!!*_
> 
> Like the MIL's birfday party there?


 Egggzactly!!!!!!!!


kracker said:


> Hey, this ain't booboy you're talking to


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Scattered, smothered and topped with chili


bleckkkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Scattered, smothered and topped with chili



Hope you get a shower today!!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2012)

S'goinoninhere?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey, this ain't booboy you're talking to


whats that have ta do with the price of eggz... Mannly men eat tuner!


Keebs said:


> bleckkkkkkkkk!!!!!


dont knock it til ya try it!


Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get a shower today!! [/QUO
> 
> Y


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

slip said:


> S'goinoninhere?


 waitin on you to get outta bed..........


blood on the ground said:


> dont knock it til ya try it!


I generally will try something at least once, but that combination just don't *sound* appetizing to me none what so ever!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 18, 2012)

Whats for lunch? Thanks for asking. Blackened mahi sandwich with onion rings and calamari.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> whats for lunch? Thanks for asking. Blackened mahi sandwich with onion rings and calamari. :d



home made?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Whats for lunch? Thanks for asking. Blackened mahi sandwich with onion rings and calamari.


 I like calamari!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home made?



Heck no, i cant cook very good.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> waitin on you to get outta bed..........






huntinstuff said:


> Whats for lunch? Thanks for asking. Blackened mahi sandwich with onion rings and calamari.


Sounds good.


huntinstuff said:


> Heck no, i cant cook very good.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey, this ain't booboy you're talking to



Say what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon and egg sammich, wife's gonna hafta to kick things up a coupla notches 'round here . . .



My wife did good today, ate too much though , pics to follow.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get a shower today!!



I'm gonna need it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, it was good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Heck no, i cant cook very good.










mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 677206
> Yep, it was good






Now THAT'S what I'm tawkin 'bout, I can see you RUN the show 'round yo house !!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Say what?


I ain't really mad at Miguel, just came out wrong. 

I've gotta stay out of the PF, I think I'm gonna blow an artery out...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Whats for lunch? Thanks for asking. Blackened mahi sandwich with onion rings and calamari.



In other words a burnt tuner feesh sammich wif onions and squid on it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> I ain't really mad at Miguel, just came out wrong.
> 
> I've gotta stay out of the PF, I think I'm gonna blow an artery out...



What chu done gone and done now..????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Procrastination is da debil . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Procrastination is da debil . . .



You're suppose to let the Dr. check that thang once a year..


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What chu done gone and done now..????


Nothing really, just trying to keep from getting banded


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nothing really, just trying to keep from getting banded



So basically you've nearly bit your tongue plum in half...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 677206
> Yep, it was good


 yep, she knocked that one outta da ball park!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm tawkin 'bout, I can see you RUN the show 'round yo house !!!!


 yeah, she lets him think that any way!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Procreating is da debil . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

One shot of Crown . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One shot of Crown . . .



HIDE THE 4 WHEELER.


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So basically you've nearly bit your tongue plum in half...


I don't see how you do it, I really don't. 

There are three I want to challenge to a ladder match.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm tawkin 'bout, I can see you RUN the show 'round yo house !!!!


Thats right


Keebs said:


> yep, she knocked that one outta da ball park!
> 
> yeah, she lets him think that any way!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> HIDE THE 4 WHEELER.



Hey how you doin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got some news Majic show in 5 days  Ya'll better reserve seats now


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HIDE THE 4 WHEELER.





mudracing101 said:


> Just got some news Majic show in 5 days  Ya'll better reserve seats now


 that was 'sposed to be a *surprise*!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HIDE THE 4 WHEELER.






3 shots of Crown !!! 




I'm taking the Jeep !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 shots of Crown !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIDE THE JEEP.



Hey Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HIDE THE JEEP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mud!


 Load the cooler, we're gonna be on the road huntin his butt here in a little bit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Load the cooler, we're gonna be on the road huntin his butt here in a little bit!



 I'm in


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Load the cooler, we're gonna be on the road huntin his butt here in a little bit!



Cooler loaded...........On my way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> I don't see how you do it, I really don't.
> 
> There are three I want to challenge to a ladder match.



You ever swapped licks? I just keep on smilin and swing real easy. They think that's all I've got, and it keeps from breakin them in half, although I think choochoo is a little fluffy. He gets bruised easily. Wobbler is a leatherskinned old crumudgeon who's been a lib so long he doesn't have any feeling left and doesn't even realize when he's bleeding. The other one, well she's just lost in a fog most of the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HIDE THE JEEP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mud!




Well that still leaves me the Z71, Yukon, Geo and the tractor . . .




Keebs said:


> Load the cooler, we're gonna be on the road huntin his butt here in a little bit!





Marco . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cooler loaded...........On my way





Hooked On Quack said:


> Marco . . .


_*POLO!!!!!*_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Marco . . . [/QUOTE]

_*POLO!!!!!*_[/QUOTE]

You lookin for us
I thought we was lookin for you


MARCOOOOOO


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Did i miss sumthin??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Did i miss sumthin??


 man, we JUST got back from an AWSOME fishin trip, where you been?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> man, we JUST got back from an AWSOME fishin trip, where you been?????



devil women


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> man, we JUST got back from an AWSOME fishin trip, where you been?????


He's a newlywed, where do you think he's been....sheesh













He was cutting some of his in-laws grass


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> man, we JUST got back from an AWSOME fishin trip, where you been?????





blood on the ground said:


> devil women



I been on the roof werkin on ACs........water...water...WATER!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> devil women










kracker said:


> He's a newlywed, where do you think he's been....sheesh
> He was cutting some of his in-laws grass





blood on the ground said:


> I been on the roof werkin on ACs........water...water...WATER!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> He's a newlywed, where do you think he's been....sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just threw some juicy/bloody bait out there for the three stooges...
Take a look at the "gun control" thread. My statements oughta be right up your alley, and if you don't post something in regards to it then you ain't even got peach fuzz on the boys...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Am I Marco, or Polo ????





Shot #5, still on beer #1.  I don't thank I'm gonna leave my property . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I Marco, or Polo ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you will, for that brief few seconds stepping off of your deck, when you trip and are airborn, and right before face planting in the dirt...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I Marco, or Polo ????
> 
> 
> Shot #5, still on beer #1.  I don't thank I'm gonna leave my property . . .


it'll come out "YOLO" before long...............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure you will, for that brief few seconds stepping off of your deck, when you trip and are airborn, and right before face planting in the dirt...


 ya just had to ruin it, didn't ya?  I was hoping for a different story this time..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Good job Kracker!!! See??? Agitating the sharks is fun....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stupid block at work is blocking the Free smiley emoticons...... how am i spose to express my self


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good job Kracker!!! See??? Agitating the sharks is fun....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good job Kracker!!! See??? Agitating the sharks is fun....


 I couldn't help it, I had to go read, that chlulululo dude is nutso!


mudracing101 said:


> Stupid block at work is blocking the Free smiley emoticons...... how am i spose to express my self








 very carefully!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure you will, for that brief few seconds stepping off of your deck, when you trip and are airborn, and right before face planting in the dirt...





Nope, I'll go down the handicap ramp I built, ifn I have to slide on my hiney!




Keebs said:


> it'll come out "YOLO" before long...............
> 
> ya just had to ruin it, didn't ya?  I was hoping for a different story this time..........





"YOLO" ????  Wait just a dang minute, you're changing the game midway ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid block at work is blocking the Free smiley emoticons...... how am i spose to express my self



Sign language??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, I'll go down the handicap ramp I built, ifn I have to slide on my hiney!



You could create a new dance, call it the Cabbage Patch Slide!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "YOLO" ????  Wait just a dang minute, you're changing the game midway ???








 you'll see........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 677206
> Yep, it was good



Came in here to turture us 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're suppose to let the Dr. check that thang once a year..







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Marco . . .



_*POLO!!!!!*_[/QUOTE]

You lookin for us
I thought we was lookin for you


MARCOOOOOO[/QUOTE]

Where y'all at Walmart??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Where y'all at Walmart??


 I remembered that after it got started!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 Hi...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



They must be holdin their breath!! 

Wassup?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

G R R R....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could create a new dance, call it the Cabbage Patch Slide!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> G R R R....



As Keebs would say, do tell!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> As Keebs would say, do tell!





This country has more lunatics than asylums to put em in. Too bad you can`t just dispose of the varmints.


And while I`m at it, I don`t like towns much.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> G R R R....





Nicodemus said:


> This country has more lunatics than asylums to put em in. Too bad you can`t just dispose of the varmints.
> 
> 
> And while I`m at it, _*I don`t like towns much.*_


 Aaaahhhh, Leesburg or Albany?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, Leesburg or Albany?





Any town with a population of more than 5 residents!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This country has more lunatics than asylums to put em in. Too bad you can`t just dispose of the varmints.
> 
> 
> And while I`m at it, I don`t like towns much.





Here ya go Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 677224
> 
> Here ya go Nic





You, Sir, are a fine feller.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

So much to do, so little time.....
Ya'll know the bad thing about working at a hospital?
It is slap full of sick people. Cuts into my hog killing, trail cam, feeder filling, time tremendously.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 18, 2012)

Howdy folks. Got a day or two off. Course I went and broke a tooth  and have to go to the dentist tomorrow $$$. Glad I been puttin' in some OT 

Pour me a shot of that Makers Mark pleeze


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This country has more lunatics than asylums to put em in. Too bad you can`t just dispose of the varmints.
> 
> 
> And while I`m at it, I don`t like towns much.



Whewww....and I thought it was just me gettin GRUMPY in my old age!!   

I was up in a small town in the middle of nowhere in Illinois with wife's brother. We were sitting at a stop light with about 3 other cars, he was getiin all agitated. I said, "what's wrong?", he said, "I hate traffic jams"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So much to do, so little time.....
> Ya'll know the bad thing about working at a hospital?
> It is slap full of sick people. Cuts into my hog killing, trail cam, feeder filling, time tremendously.


Yep, that does throw a wrench in it.


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Got a day or two off. Course I went and broke a tooth  and have to go to the dentist tomorrow $$$. Glad I been puttin' in some OT
> 
> Pour me a shot of that Makers Mark pleeze



Evenin Sterlo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Got a day or two off. Course I went and broke a tooth  and have to go to the dentist tomorrow $$$. Glad I been puttin' in some OT
> 
> Pour me a shot of that Makers Mark pleeze



I SOOOO know how you feel. Had 3 toofies pulled last wednesday. Now i gotta wait 3 months before they put the new one in. Need that much time to save up for it anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So much to do, so little time.....
> Ya'll know the bad thing about working at a hospital?
> It is slap full of sick people. Cuts into my hog killing, trail cam, feeder filling, time tremendously.



You know the good thing about it? There's folks like you that we can depend on when we're one of them. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Got a day or two off. Course I went and broke a tooth  and have to go to the dentist tomorrow $$$. Glad I been puttin' in some OT
> 
> Pour me a shot of that Makers Mark pleeze



How ya doin Partner??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

Man alive; it be pouring here in Lawrenceville.  Cow and a rock come to mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Man alive; it be pouring here in Lawrenceville.  Cow and a rock come to mind.



Thank God!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I SOOOO know how you feel. Had 3 toofies pulled last wednesday. Now i gotta wait 3 months before they put the new one in. Need that much time to save up for it anyway.



I hate the dentist  
Hey Bama ya got any piggy porn yet ? I just put cameras out but not seeing any sign. 



Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin Partner??



I'm doin fine Jeffro. Hangin in there like an old loose tooth.  How you and Jag been ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Man alive; it be pouring here in Lawrenceville.  Cow and a rock come to mind.



There's one tiny cell on radar about 10 miles north of me. Nothing else within 50 miles right now. 
 Think i'll go cut a trailcam apart. I'm gonna use parts from Fishbait's non-working Moultrie D-50 to replace the non-working parts in my Moultrie D-40. I guess when i'm done, i'll probably have a non-working D-90.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's starting to crack and pop around here. After last months lightening strike I think I will sign off for a few. Catch up with yall after it blows through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Dang, who stoked the fire? This place is wide open now..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hate the dentist
> Hey Bama ya got any piggy porn yet ? I just put cameras out but not seeing any sign.
> 
> 
> ...



Bored half to death...but Hey, as Hankus would say, "It could be worse."


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank God!!



I've been laying outside on my back nekkid doing that bicycle thing you should me a while back; the rain feels nice


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hate the dentist
> Hey Bama ya got any piggy porn yet ? I just put cameras out but not seeing any sign.
> 
> I'm doin fine Jeffro. Hangin in there like an old loose tooth.  How you and Jag been ?



Lord, yes....
I've got multiple groups hitting all spots, but they are still random when they up. Lemme see if i can find a few for you....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Any town with a population of more than 5 residents!





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Got a day or two off. Course I went and broke a tooth  and have to go to the dentist tomorrow $$$. Glad I been puttin' in some OT
> 
> Pour me a shot of that Makers Mark pleeze


 Hey Osifer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I've been laying outside on my back nekkid doing that bicycle thing you should me a while back; the rain feels nice


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There's one tiny cell on radar about 10 miles north of me. Nothing else within 50 miles right now.
> Think i'll go cut a trailcam apart. I'm gonna use parts from Fishbait's non-working Moultrie D-50 to replace the non-working parts in my Moultrie D-40. I guess when i'm done, i'll probably have a non-working D-90.


Take bandages...lots of bandages


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 18, 2012)

9 Mins till


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Take bandages...lots of bandages



And a rain coat. Ifn' he goes to the woods its sure to conjure up a hurricane...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Later ya'll ,        KEEBS lets go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll ,        KEEBS lets go


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here ya go Sterlo.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Piggie Porn


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piggie Porn



We hunting this weekend. Ya'll plan accordingly.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We hunting this weekend. Ya'll plan accordingly.



Good lord that's alot of pig!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> G R R R....






Whassa matta lil fella . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We hunting this weekend. Ya'll plan accordingly.



Roger that, no outdoor activities will be coordinated.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2012)

Well it is looking dark outside for the second time today.   Glad I just finished and took my shower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, gottsem  clouds around here!!!!!! Thunda too, think I'll get nekkid and swim in da pool . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whassa matta lil fella . . .





One of them days...


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> One of them days...



News on the knee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

slip said:


> News on the knee?





That`s part of of it. It`s just gettin` worse.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, gottsem  clouds around here!!!!!! Thunda too, think I'll get nekkid and swim in da pool . . .



Why do I have to have a vivid imagination.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Here comes the afternoon clouds......think I heard some rumblin too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here comes the afternoon clouds......think I heard some rumblin too



Brocolli for dinner......sorry.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brocolli for dinner......sorry.



come to think of it the wind has picked up here too......that splains it


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do I have to have a vivid imagination.


Him and the Messican were talking about adult diapers the other day, think about that one.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> come to think of it the wind has picked up here too......that splains it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2012)

<<<<<<<< Church potluck supper


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey y'all! 

It's a thunderin here too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> It's a thunderin here too!



Ok ok ok, I got it. I won't eat brocolli anymore this week...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok ok ok, I got it. I won't eat brocolli anymore this week...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> <<<<<<<< Church potluck supper


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Italian sausage dogs...... with mustard.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Italian sausage dogs...... with mustard.



BAMA...you survived the OR!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> BAMA...you survived the OR!!



week ain't over. It just keeps getter better and better....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> week ain't over. It just keeps getter better and better....



I'll be back tomorrow.....rather not know what is in store for me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll be back tomorrow.....rather not know what is in store for me



Good. I want your sorry carcass to dread it all night long. I know i will.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

It`s been rainin` here at the house for about 20 minutes. Tim and Robert, ya`ll gettin` wet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been rainin` here at the house for about 20 minutes. Tim and Robert, ya`ll gettin` wet?



not a drop here in Hickory Grove.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been rainin` here at the house for about 20 minutes. Tim and Robert, ya`ll gettin` wet?



I think I counted about 4 drops......heard plenty of rumbling back over your way though..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2012)

Got a fair shower, but it`s done slacked off. Still thunderin` though. Maybe it`ll stay around all night for us.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got a fair shower, but it`s done slacked off. Still thunderin` though. Maybe it`ll stay around all night for us.



I hope so....we need it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

still waiting on bubbette to get home with supper. Just ate my last bag of cheeto's.


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

what's she bringing in for supper?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still waiting on bubbette to get home with supper. Just ate my last bag of cheeto's.



Got some grilled chops, grilled squash, mashed taters, rolls, and for dessert....cinnamon streusel cake.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> what's she bringing in for supper?


Publix italian sausage dogs. She just got home with the groceries and i got the george Foreman heating up.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 18, 2012)

Just managed to finish cutting grass before dark ... not my best effort but I was racing the rain.  Bring it on .... or not since then I'll just have to cut grass again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just managed to finish cutting grass before dark ... not my best effort but I was racing the rain.  Bring it on .... (or not since then I'll just have to cut grass again.



Hey


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Publix italian sausage dogs. She just got home with the groceries and i got the george Foreman heating up.


sounds good

once again we had creamed corn, fried okra, country ham, sliced maters, banana peppers and biscuits. banana split ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey



  ... hey that reminds me, time for a beverage!  

Love the new avatar!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> sounds good
> 
> once again we had creamed corn, fried okra, country ham, sliced maters, banana peppers and biscuits. banana split ice cream for dessert.


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Living in the sticks on a dirt road, we get a lot of "gifts". Meet the latest, Clyde. My youngest daughter brought in him about 3 weeks ago.


Clyde plays electric bass....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Living in the sticks on a dirt road, we get a lot of "gifts". Meet the latest, Clyde. My youngest daughter brought in him about 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 677287
> 
> Clyde plays electric bass....



Can he do the Samba and the Cabbage Patch Slide?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can he do the Samba and the Cabbage Patch Slide?



Nope ... he sits on the porch ain't got no shoes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nope ... he sits on the porch ain't got no shoes.



Cabbage Patch don't wear no shoes when he dances...


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nope ... he sits on the porch ain't got no shoes.


pickin' the bass singin' the blues


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 18, 2012)

Evening all...and nighters!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Is coffee ready yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is coffee ready yet?



Ready now.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

Mornin everybody...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is coffee ready yet?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ready now.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody...



mornin fellers .


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Morning y'all..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Bout time all you slackers wake up..


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time all you slackers wake up..


Yeah, whatever.......soon as my war dept. gives me this stupid Louvinox shot I think I'll go back to sleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Morning ya'll, going to be busy today. Oh yeah 4 days to the majic show. Now off to get some Hardee's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

you didnt build that!

HMMMM..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you didnt build that!
> 
> HMMMM..



Yeah, while lightning was popping all around yesterday evening I was wondering if God was aware that, he didn't create that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, while lightning was popping all around yesterday evening I was wondering if God was aware that, he didn't create that...



 Na, he was just holding his head and asking himself should I just go get them now or let it all play out?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

I woke up thinking it was Friday.......... can we fast forward?

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I woke up thinking it was Friday.......... can we fast forward?
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!



Sure, who's got the remote?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, who's got the remote?


 I dunno, who built it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, who built it?



Not me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I woke up thinking it was Friday.......... can we fast forward?
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!



Hey, count yer blessings....it's thirsty Thursday!! 

Mernin kiddos!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me..


 me neither.............


Jeff C. said:


> Hey, count yer blessings....it's thirsty Thursday!!
> 
> Mernin kiddos!!


 I want it to be Freaky Friday, though!
 Hi..........

I need ideas................ I got banana peppers galore, what all do ya'll do to use them up?


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me neither.............
> 
> I want it to be Freaky Friday, though!
> Hi..........
> ...


A lady I know stuffs them with Italian sausage and makes baked 'sketti with them on top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> A lady I know stuffs them with Italian sausage and makes baked 'sketti with them on top.



I make sweet pickled banana pepper out of them.. Got five jars so far, gonna do another batch today.

http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-pickled-banana-peppers-17254


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I woke up thinking it was Friday.......... can we fast forward?
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!



Today is my Friday


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, count yer blessings....it's thirsty Thursday!!
> 
> Mernin kiddos!!


  Morning


Keebs said:


> me neither.............
> 
> I want it to be Freaky Friday, though!
> Hi..........
> ...


   I better not say!


kracker said:


> A lady I know stuffs them with Italian sausage and makes baked 'sketti with them on top.



Now that sounds good!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Today is my Friday






Today is my Thursday


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> A lady I know stuffs them with Italian sausage and makes baked 'sketti with them on top.


 to find that recipe.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I make sweet pickled banana pepper out of them.. Got five jars so far, gonna do another batch today.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-pickled-banana-peppers-17254


 a man that links!  Yeah, I'll be doing that one!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Today is my Friday





boneboy96 said:


> I better not say!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to bring the wifey to the hospital for a surgical procedure....(I better leave it at that)...so in the interest of keeping this going, I'm going to shut this one down.  Someone start up a new one.  5 minutes...GO!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Thursday


 Mine too & it sux!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

4 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I have to bring the wifey to the hospital for a surgical procedure....(I better leave it at that)...so in the interest of keeping this going, I'm going to shut this one down.  Someone start up a new one.  5 minutes...GO!


 everything goes ok!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> everything goes ok!



Thank you...2 minutes!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

1 minute


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

Last call!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

going...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

going....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)

gone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2012)

Gone


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> gone



We have a winner!!!


----------

